# Banned from playgroup for being British!



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Taxpayer funded!
Making Links - St Neots, Cambridgeshire

spect they'll be some clause somewhere allowing them to get away with this!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nothing surprises me in this country any more, pathetic.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Bring on the BNP:thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> Bring on the BNP:thumbup:


I usally don't agree with BNP but the way this countrys going, i agree bring 'em on!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

.....................


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

If it were a muslim/black/asian/other ethnic minority ect, that had been banned from a playgroup due to their ethnicity, all hell would break lose and the playgroup would be done for been racist


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> Bring on the BNP:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I feel like an outsider in my own country :frown:


me too... oh wait, i'm a scot living in england... doy


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

With the way this country is going I support the bnp with alot of their statements concerning the way British people are treated. 

I understand we open the floodgates to the rest of the EU but since then this country has gone down hill.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this whole racial hatred thing during an economic crisis has happened before somewhere around Germany 1933. Look how that turned out. I can't believe that sensible educated people would support such vile people as the BNP. Britain for the British  define British? People that are 3rd/4th gen immigrants yet are Muslims/Indians/Carribean/Black totally don't count right they're evil immigrants and should be thrown out. 

The girl should not have been excluded and race, no matter what race, should not be a factor in that. The nursery was wrong.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm pretty sure this whole racial hatred thing during an economic crisis has happened before somewhere around Germany 1933. Look how that turned out. I can't believe that sensible educated people would support such vile people as the BNP. Britain for the British  define British? People that are 3rd/4th gen immigrants yet are Muslims/Indians/Carribean/Black totally don't count right they're evil immigrants and should be thrown out.
> 
> The girl should not have been excluded and race, no matter what race, should not be a factor in that. The nursery was wrong.


Why are BNP supports all vile?

Everyone has their own reasoning why they support

you should not judge all by a few.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm pretty sure this whole racial hatred thing during an economic crisis has happened before somewhere around Germany 1933. Look how that turned out. *I can't believe that sensible educated people would support such vile people as the BNP*. Britain for the British  define British? People that are 3rd/4th gen immigrants yet are Muslims/Indians/Carribean/Black totally don't count right they're evil immigrants and should be thrown out.
> 
> The girl should not have been excluded and race, no matter what race, should not be a factor in that. The nursery was wrong.


Whilst I don't agree with any mother being banned from a council funded play group I completely agree with your sentiments.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

......................


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

........................


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> Why are BNP supports all vile?
> 
> Everyone has their own reasoning why they support
> 
> you should not judge all by a few.


The BNP are just another group of bully boy racists and these sorts of groups always get support when there's a crisis people turn to extremist groups who use a group of people as scape goats. Basic history sadly

Feel like I should point this out now. I can trace my ancestry back here 6 gens at a minimum. But technically being protestant in NI means I come from immigrants from England/Scotland.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

.....................


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> The BNP are just another group of bully boy racists and these sorts of groups always get support when there's a crisis people turn to extremist groups who use a group of people as scape goats. Basic history sadly


Maybe you should take the time to read some of their views.

But then you could call the blue,red,yellow team a bunch of bullies too

Every party has different views on everything, not everyone agrees with all of their views just maybe a few. That's why I don't vote anymore I can see good and bad from all parties that Inc the BNP

I work on a USAF base and if you ever want to be placed in a room with a bunch of racists please pop over and visit the base.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> my definition of British is people born in Britain to british citizen parents.


Yes I agree 100% it doesn't matter what colour you are if your born here British you indeed are.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Agree with Nicky on everything she has said - I recently watched that programm on telly where they trace back in families - a black person Colin Jackson the sprinter had his DNA split to see what his heritage is and he had a very high percentage of European in it!! if we all traced back we would prob be very surprised! - I think even members of the BNP would so a lot of their policies would be out the window!! 

I dont agree with ANY prejudice with regard to colour.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> The BNP are just another group of bully boy racists and these sorts of groups always get support when there's a crisis people turn to extremist groups who use a group of people as scape goats. Basic history sadly
> 
> Feel like I should point this out now. I can trace my ancestry back here 6 gens at a minimum. But technically being protestant in NI means I come from immigrants from England/Scotland.


Two world wars were fought to give us our freedom! thats history! There are graveyards full of brave young men some as young as 15, 16, 17 years - These brave men were never given the pleasure of a life ANY LIFE! to ensure that we, the future generations could live free.

And until there is a government that comes into office that can find the balls to say enough is enough then sadly the situation will only get worse! NO PROBLEM with ANY race - but WE have rights too! And maybe its time them is hight places recognized that!


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Agree with Nicky on everything she has said - I recently watched that programm on telly where they trace back in families - a black person Colin Jackson the sprinter had his DNA split to see what his heritage is and he had a very high percentage of European in it!! if we all traced back we would prob be very surprised! - I think even members of the BNP would so a lot of their policies would be out the window!!
> 
> I dont agree with ANY prejudice with regard to colour.


PMSL the BNP are not racists they have black members


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I remember seeing a programme where they took either down right Britain for the British people or just people proud to be British and did DNA tests. Guess what very few of them had majority British/Northern European (which makes up the majority of British DNA anyway) DNA. One sad person was convinced she was pure Anglo-Saxon not even British they were Germans and sued them because they said she was part Romany gypsy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> PMSL the BNP are not racists they have black members


They have black members because they were made to have non-white members.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

..................


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Because they fell for Nick Griffen saying that he was totally ok with indian/black people being in Britain as long as they were already here.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> PMSL the BNP are not racists they have black members


This was only recently bought in to "save face" because they were getting more votes and IF they were elected they would HAVE to have equality measures in place - I disagree im afraid they ARE racist imo.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> They have black members because they were made to have non-white members.


Lol

members voted it was up to the members

And I'm part German and drive a VW beetle Hitlers car I guess I better not support anymore then or I may get my head cut off or something


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> Lol
> 
> members voted it was up to the members
> 
> And I'm part German and drive a VW beetle Hitlers car I guess I better not support anymore then or I may get my head cut off or something


Dont think u can use that in the same context - we do not know your views on this - The BNP however have made their policies plain for all to see so I feel I CAN make a judgment on them - I have seen a few documentaries on them as well - very uncomfortable viewing!!


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Dont think u can use that in the same context - we do not know your views on this - The BNP however have made their policies plain for all to see so I feel I CAN make a judgment on them - I have seen a few documentaries on them as well - very uncomfortable viewing!!


My views were stated above in a post somewhere

I don't vote nor belong to ANY party because each party there are some good and some bad. I believe in some of the BNP views on keeping British people in work, in housing etc before giving it to others that have been brought via legal or illegal means to get into this country.

I feel that the country needs to close the gates to stop more coming in. So the TRUE British can get on in this country with good jobs/housing but that's a big pipe dream I guess.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I do not know British Governments and Parties but if I was that Mother I would be taking them to civil rights court. Any Govt funded schools here are open to all citizens and there is a big tadoo if someone is denied just for race or lack off colour. But it does happen here too, getting it in the paper always helps....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> I do not know British Governments and Parties but if I was that Mother I would be taking them to civil rights court. Any Govt funded schools here are open to all citizens and there is a big tadoo if someone is denied just for race or lack off colour. But it does happen here too, getting it in the paper always helps....


And for every one that gets into the paper! how many don't! very much doubt this is an isolated incident!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

From what I said the human rights court that says prisoners should be allowed to vote and all other stupid crap says this is perfectly legal


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> My views were stated above in a post somewhere
> 
> I don't vote nor belong to ANY party because each party there are some good and some bad. I believe in some of the BNP views on keeping British people in work, in housing etc before giving it to others that have been brought via legal or illegal means to get into this country.
> 
> I feel that the country needs to close the gates to stop more coming in. So the TRUE British can get on in this country with good jobs/housing but that's a big pipe dream I guess.


Yes I agree with capping imigrants coming into the country which IS something BNP support - but I think they use this policy as a smoke screen to get british people "on board"  they have many other policies which would create imo huge problems in this country and put us back in time - I dont view myself as "superior" because im white - which they do - there would be huge riots and we would regress as a nation I think.

Just my view though  and you are pefectly entitled to yours


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

That's ridiculous! As others have said, a British-only playgroup would cause an uproar! 


> "Making Links frees them from feelings of isolation, helps them build multicultural friendships and empowers them with knowledge about the local community.
> "Thus Making Links presents a friendly St Neots face to people who might otherwise be outsiders."
> The parents who use the group also receive visits from police officers, access to children's health services and a creche provided by the Government initiative Sure Start.
> The aims of the project are to "develop cross-cultural friendships", "promote cultural identity and self-esteem" and "promote community relationships with local service providers".


Bloomin' ridiculous statement. If Brits aren't allowed, then it's not a "cross-cultural" group 



> "We have had an issue with men turning up before and back then we told them the group is strictly for mothers so it's nothing to do with racial discrimination.
> "It is a group for ladies from other countries. It is not for British people.


Bloody hell. If it's not for British people then it is racial discrimination. British taxpayers are effectively paying to be discriminated against, which in my eyes is beyond ridiculous.

I don't want to come across as a mean old racist because I'm not, instead I'm pro-equality and anti-one-rule-for-us-one-rule-for-them!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Two world wars were fought to give us our freedom! thats history! There are graveyards full of brave young men some as young as 15, 16, 17 years - These brave men were never given the pleasure of a life ANY LIFE! to ensure that we, the future generations could live free.
> 
> And until there is a government that comes into office that can find the balls to say enough is enough then sadly the situation will only get worse! NO PROBLEM with ANY race - but WE have rights too! And maybe its time them is hight places recognized that!


Hear hear!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I usally don't agree with BNP but the way this countrys going, i agree bring 'em on!


Yes me too.:thumbup:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

God I really love how if the papers print something or the government says something half the people on this forum believe it . Not just in instances like this, but when it comes to dog attacks, foxes, financial crisis - it just seems like people are so brainwashed into believing whatever they read! This country is growing steadily more racist because of articles like these (no matter what anyone says, I firmly believe this is a one off case and it is thoroughly wrong, no matter what race the person in question may be). Apparently it's the immigrants fault for everything . God there was even some people posting on here before that it was the immigrants fault that they went fox hunting :lol:. I don't think we should be letting so many people in and letting them in so easily and I don't think we owe them anything - but hey I don't think the world owes anyone anything yet funnily enough everyone expects something! From my experience, the 'scum' of society in this country is British people, the people who con our government terribly when the country is in an severe economical crisis, is British people, the junkies and layabouts and alcoholics are british people. The hookers, the thiefs, the chavs/neds, the thugs with the badly trained dogs - all British people. Sure, all the immigrants aren't exactly great either, but they are most definately the minority in my eyes. But hey why would the papers print that, no one wants to blame the British for everything . We'd rather just pass the buck to people who WE let into our country.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes I agree with capping imigrants coming into the country which IS something BNP support - but I think they use this policy as a smoke screen to get british people "on board"  they have many other policies which would create imo huge problems in this country and put us back in time - I dont view myself as "superior" because im white - which they do - there would be huge riots and we would regress as a nation I think.
> 
> Just my view though  and you are pefectly entitled to yours


I agree with capping immigrants. But yes I think recently they've tried to appear more liberal and some people have fallen for it. Then they come out with but the Klu Klux Klan weren't violent and were just misunderstood


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

They say by the year 2020 we'll be a minority in our own country with the rate of today's immigration


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> God I really love how if the papers print something or the government says something half the people on this forum believe it . Not just in instances like this, but when it comes to dog attacks, foxes, financial crisis - it just seems like people are so brainwashed into believing whatever they read! This country is growing steadily more racist because of articles like these (no matter what anyone says, I firmly believe this is a one off case and it is thoroughly wrong, no matter what race the person in question may be). Apparently it's the immigrants fault for everything . God there was even some people posting on here before that it was the immigrants fault that they went fox hunting :lol:. I don't think we should be letting so many people in and letting them in so easily and I don't think we owe them anything - but hey I don't think the world owes anyone anything yet funnily enough everyone expects something! From my experience, the 'scum' of society in this country is British people, the people who con our government terribly when the country is in an severe economical crisis, is British people, the junkies and layabouts and alcoholics are british people. The hookers, the thiefs, the chavs/neds, the thugs with the badly trained dogs - all British people. Sure, all the immigrants aren't exactly great either, but they are most definately the minority in my eyes. But hey why would the papers print that, no one wants to blame the British for everything . We'd rather just pass the buck to people who WE let into our country.


Wonderful post totally agree.


----------



## toria (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm pretty sure this whole racial hatred thing during an economic crisis has happened before somewhere around Germany 1933. Look how that turned out. I can't believe that sensible educated people would support such vile people as the BNP. Britain for the British  define British? People that are 3rd/4th gen immigrants yet are Muslims/Indians/Carribean/Black totally don't count right they're evil immigrants and should be thrown out.
> 
> The girl should not have been excluded and race, no matter what race, should not be a factor in that. The nursery was wrong.


I find that quite offensive actually..i am a well educated & sensible woman who believes in a lot of the BNP ideas it certainly does Not make me a racist!
In fact one of my very most trusted & closest friends is originally not from britain!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> They say by the year 2020 we'll be a minority in our own country with the rate of today's immigration


Yeah but they also say the world is going to end in 2012 :scared:.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Thorne said:


> I don't want to come across as a mean old racist because I'm not, instead I'm pro-equality and anti-one-rule-for-us-one-rule-for-them!


Hear Hear! and I think that that is the root of the problem!

AND! IMO may of the laws/rules/regulations introduced years ago to curb REAL racism are way out of date and need scrapping!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Yeah but they also say the world is going to end in 2012 :scared:.


Thought it were 2001


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

12/12/2012 as predicted as far back as the Mayans  
There was also an extremley similar story carved into pyramids on the same date.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thought it were 2001


It was 2000 before that :lol:.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> 12/12/2012 as predicted as far back as the Mayans
> There was also an extremley similar story carved into pyramids on the same date.


Lmaoooooooooooo :lol:. You don't actually believe that the world is going to end in 2012 do ya :lol:?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Not in 2010 no cos it's already passed 


Anyway, the world can't end in 2012 because I have some stuff in my cupboard that doesn't go out of date until 2013


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But I saw it in a movie so it must totally be happening right? My theory is the Mayans got sick of writing a calender. Besides if you believe the Atlantis theories the Mayans and Egyptians are descended from the Atlantians so would think the same thing


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL could very well be true, supposedly their calander was more accurate than the one we use today


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> I agree with capping immigrants. But yes I think recently they've tried to appear more liberal and some people have fallen for it. Then they come out with but the Klu Klux Klan weren't violent and were just misunderstood


Exactly! oh and Wasnt Griffin once charged with " inciting racial hatred"??

I dont think evryone who votes for BNP are racist by any means some of them have just been misinformed about their policies.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know alot about politics or immigration, but I think I am right to believe that Australia has very strict rules about who gets to immigrate there, why don't we have stricter rules? 

They should deport some of our lazy people and only let in people who will bring an important skill such as doctors, lawyers, midwives, police etc.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Exactly! oh and Wasnt Griffin once charged with " inciting racial hatred"??
> 
> I dont think evryone who votes for BNP are racist by any means some of them have just been misinformed about their policies.


People can easily be brainwashed by extremists pretending to be liberal. It's happened a lot


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> 12/12/2012 as predicted as far back as the Mayans
> There was also an extremley similar story carved into pyramids on the same date.


Well if I throw caution to the wind and go and blow my hard earnt sayings and it dont happen I shall be looking for you:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nothing we can do about it if it does end anyway. I just have an image of the middle of the London 2012 olympics opening ceremony it happening. Well we'd top the Chinese wouldn't we


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> 12/12/2012 as predicted as far back as the Mayans
> There was also an extremley similar story carved into pyramids on the same date.


Was watching a programm on the end of the world in 2012 - they say its supposedly the 21.12.12?? very interesting!:thumbup:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well if I throw caution to the wind and go and blow my hard earnt sayings and it dont happen I shall be looking for you:scared::scared::scared:


Well you could just give them all to me DT ! You know, last good deed, try get ya ass through the pearly gates :lol:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> I don't know alot about politics or immigration, but I think I am right to believe that Australia has very strict rules about who gets to immigrate there, why don't we have stricter rules?
> 
> They should deport some of our lazy people and only let in people who will bring an important skill such as doctors, lawyers, midwives, police etc.


we should have rules more like the netherlands imho, much stricter and no fannying about with trying to appease other folks ideas, your in BRITAIN act and talk like us or GET OUT.  some say the dutch are rude.. they're not they just don't take any shite, is all.


----------



## toria (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> People can easily be brainwashed by extremists pretending to be liberal. It's happened a lot


Thats true of all political partys tho isent it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

toria said:


> Thats true of all political partys tho isent it


Yes any party will lie and make their policies seem more appealing.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Yeah but they also say the world is going to end in 2012 :scared:.


did anyone enjoy that film?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> did anyone enjoy that film?


Yes I did


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes I did


Very odd film


----------



## The Dog Woman (Jan 7, 2011)

We have a huge problem in this country, regarding Race.

On the one hand, we have the Liberal-Minded, who feel that "the world from space has no visible frontiers, the world is becoming a smaller place, anyone born in a country should be considered a national of that country, and that if we trace all our ancestries we will find anomalies.."

Well, on that point, If we trace all our ancestries back we'll find we have a common ancestor with the monkeys, so maybe that's where we should start.....

On the other hand, we have the "Support the BNP, we have too many people in this country who have no right to be here, and we're British, we're being ousted from our own country, send them home, legislation should be stricter, you can't fit a quart into a pint-pot, and they're the ones in the news committing crimes....

Unfortunately, voicing any opinion has become fraught with problems, because the moment you air a concern - you're a racist. And many people indeed pre-empt their opinions with that very phrase:
"Well, I'm not a racist, but...."

What has happened is that we have either dispensed with, or been deprived of A. Middle. Ground.

It's impossible for anybody to make any kind of comment of this nature without either being rounded on for being too liberal, or being accused of racism and political stir-mongering.

We should all awaken to the fact that we have every right to air our concerns. we have every right to complain that we are law-abiding, upright tax-paying citizens, and when you watch police programmes on TV, the majority of miscreants are young, Asian , or Afro-carribbean origin lads.
We have gang warfare on the streets of london and Major cities, and Asian Muslims do look down on Black Muslims and vice versa.
We do have discord in this country, and cross-cultural relations are a problem
Enoch Powell made his 'Rivers of Blood' speech and it utterly ruined his career. but now, people are seeing what he predicted, and just what he meant.
Norman Tebbit once said "You can have a Multi-National population, but you cannot have a Multi-_Cultural_ population." And he was right. you cannot accommodate other cultures and give them leeway, particularly if they conflict or go against the cultural tendencies of their adopted country.

So really, people on here should be free to voice their opinions without fear of a backlash, or accusations of extremism.

My views?
Too many foreigners draining our resources. We're doing too little, too late and it's a scary place to live, because everywhere I look I see women with veils either covering or completely obscuring their faces, and I hear too many people speaking a different language to English, which alienates us and forms a divided and separatist society.

And when I got married in Roman Catholic church, in a nuptial mass, my two chief bridesmaids were my very good friends and neighbours. One was Trinidadian, the other Muslim.

That's how racist I am.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

The Dog Woman said:


> We have a huge problem in this country, regarding Race.
> 
> On the one hand, we have the Liberal-Minded, who feel that "the world from space has no visible frontiers, the world is becoming a smaller place, anyone born in a country should be considered a national of that country, and that if we trace all our ancestries we will find anomalies.."
> 
> ...


Very good post


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bellathemog said:


> Very odd film


I thought it was good and the special effects were good too :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

owieprone said:


> me too... oh wait, i'm a scot living in england... doy


I havent read the whole thread (cant even find the article) but do you not class yourself as brittish? We do like in the United Kingdom afterall:confused1:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> God I really love how if the papers print something or the government says something half the people on this forum believe it . Not just in instances like this, but when it comes to dog attacks, foxes, financial crisis - it just seems like people are so brainwashed into believing whatever they read! This country is growing steadily more racist because of articles like these (no matter what anyone says, I firmly believe this is a one off case and it is thoroughly wrong, no matter what race the person in question may be). Apparently it's the immigrants fault for everything . God there was even some people posting on here before that it was the immigrants fault that they went fox hunting :lol:. I don't think we should be letting so many people in and letting them in so easily and I don't think we owe them anything - but hey I don't think the world owes anyone anything yet funnily enough everyone expects something! From my experience, the 'scum' of society in this country is British people, the people who con our government terribly when the country is in an severe economical crisis, is British people, the junkies and layabouts and alcoholics are british people. The hookers, the thiefs, the chavs/neds, the thugs with the badly trained dogs - all British people. Sure, all the immigrants aren't exactly great either, but they are most definately the minority in my eyes. But hey why would the papers print that, no one wants to blame the British for everything . We'd rather just pass the buck to people who WE let into our country.


Have you not looked around Glasgow lately hun?

You wanna come here, work and pay to to contribute, COME ON IN!
You wanna come to claim benefits and breed **** off, i dont pay tax to keep you!
I dont care if you are black white or a bloody rainbow, work or leave!
Oh but wait, 2 thirds of the jobs went to migrants so where does that leave the born and bred?

Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | UK News :: 2 out of 3 new jobs given to migrants

Oh well eh?  The newcomers are happy. I can give you numerous times where a migrant or different ethnicity has been given higher priority simply because of this.
Our ancestors fought and died in wars for our freedom and look at the place now 

The girls were subjected to racism but most people seem to think that can't happen because "shock", they are white, doesn't happen to us, not possile apparently 
I know of many born and bred muslims, hindus. asians, blacks who are just as annoyed as me and want them gone.

P!sses me off


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I havent read the whole thread (cant even find the article) but do you not class yourself as brittish? We do like in the United Kingdom afterall:confused1:


i was being facitious. Mostly.

I AM from a different country tho so not being untruthful, just because that country happens to be attached in several ways including physically and i speak english to a good extent, doesn't mean i have to say i'm british or Uker, i'm sure the people from Europe don't say they're European.
I'm proud of my heritage, why should i have to say i'm british cos it offends someone cos i'm not including other countries associated with mine when i'm asserting where i'm from?

i'm scottish, i merely deign to live in englandshire to englighten the heathens.

I am discriminated against, i have to speak English instead of aberdonian so people understand me...some english person once asked me if i was foreign, i said yes, the couldn't place my accent at all. apparently i speak very good english.

I literally get told off by my boss for going home and regaining my accent and speaking properly, he has told me on several occasions to speak properly, so i do.. aberdonian, so I get annoyed when other people from other countries don't bother to speak english when in england when i have to.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Have you not looked around Glasgow lately hun?
> 
> You wanna come here, work and pay to to contribute, COME ON IN!
> You wanna come to claim benefits and breed **** off, i dont pay tax to keep you!
> ...


Yep I have and Glasgow is full of junkies, drug addicts and neds - most of whom are white, most of whom don't work. How can people moan that the ethnic minorities don't work but then moan that they take up two out of three of the jobs going :lol:? It can't work both ways! I've worked in McDonalds, KFC, River Island and Next and can honestly say there has been five people of a different race working with me ? Three in McDonalds, and two in KFC. They were very friendly people and very hard workers. I don't know of any ethnic minority living near me and thats being honest. I hardly ever see them, except when I go over to Miks (Ibrox way) where I see more or into a take away or corner shop. Never caused me any trouble and they all seem to work in the shops ect that their families own. Just think it's a bit rich for everyone to start moaning about the ethnic minorities when I personally think it's much worse for the British people to scrounge of their country when they know it's in such a state, to be total layabouts when it was their people who died defending this country and trying to make it a good place to live. The majority of the British public don't care about being respectful and decent or know/give a damn about the people who died for their country. So why should immigrants?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

owieprone said:


> i was being facitious. Mostly.
> 
> I AM from a different country tho so not being untruthful, just because that country happens to be attached in several ways including physically and i speak english to a good extent, doesn't mean i have to say i'm british or Uker, i'm sure the people from Europe don't say they're European.
> I'm proud of my heritage, why should i have to say i'm british cos it offends someone cos i'm not including other countries associated with mine when i'm asserting where i'm from?
> ...


Just googled aberdonian and got this Urban Dictionary: aberdonian

You are not discriminated against just because you are expected to speak english! Do you think an Indian person who works in India in a call center is discriminated against because they HAVE to speak english?

I understand most scottish people do not want to be associated and governed by an english government hence why they have their own.... But they still take handouts off 'another country' and get free university tuition and so on.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Yep I have and Glasgow is full of junkies, drug addicts and neds - most of whom are white, most of whom don't work. How can people moan that the ethnic minorities don't work but then moan that they take up two out of three of the jobs going :lol:? It can't work both ways! I've worked in McDonalds, KFC, River Island and Next and can honestly say there has been five people of a different race working with me ? Three in McDonalds, and two in KFC. They were very friendly people and very hard workers. I don't know of any ethnic minority living near me and thats being honest. I hardly ever see them, except when I go over to Miks (Ibrox way) where I see more or into a take away or corner shop. Never caused me any trouble and they all seem to work in the shops ect that their families own. Just think it's a bit rich for everyone to start moaning about the ethnic minorities when I personally think it's much worse for the British people to scrounge of their country when they know it's in such a state, to be total layabouts when it was their people who died defending this country and trying to make it a good place to live. The majority of the British public don't care about being respectful and decent or know/give a damn about the people who died for their country. So why should immigrants?


Good post:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Just think it's a bit rich for everyone to start moaning about the ethnic minorities


Don't think the thread is about moaning about ethnic (soon to be majorities ) minorities! Fact I can say with 100% certainty it weren't coz I started it!
T'is about what our mandy pandy governments ( all of em! ) have allowed to become of our once great country! we have lost our identity! we now come SECOND! I ain't proud to be British! not no more I aint - infact I am NOT british! I am ENGLISH?

Not problem with any race colour or creed! but being turned away from in this instance a playgroup!!! and having to watch what I say does rub me up the wrong way !!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Don't think the thread is about moaning about ethnic (soon to be majorities ) minorities! Fact I can say with 100% certainty it weren't coz I started it!
> T'is about what our mandy pandy governments ( all of em! ) have allowed to become of our once great country! we have lost our identity! we now come SECOND! I ain't proud to be British! not no more I aint - infact I am NOT british! I am ENGLISH?
> 
> Not problem with any race colour or creed! but being turned away from in this instance a playgroup!!! and having to watch what I say does rub me up the wrong way !!


Aint that the truth!


----------



## The Dog Woman (Jan 7, 2011)

The news story discussed in the first post, is an example of what is known as "positive Discrimination" (which I believe is a complete misnomer, because any phrase with the word "discrimination" in it carries negative connotations anyway!).

Unfortunately, it's perfectly legal.

The Playgroup was set up with the specific purpose of helping non-British nationals find somewhere where they shared common ground, and where they could go for some sense of community. As the article also points out, men were turned away, and this could be construed as sexual discrimination, but it seems the group has clear directives.

Had the women been turned away on the basis of their colour, it could be classified as unlawful discrimination. 
Given that the group has been set up for foreign women - with a specific outlined mission - it's perfectly within the law.

It's like a dog club exclusively for breeders of poodles being asked to accept a member who only breeds Irish wolfhounds.
It's a dog, but unfortunately, it's not the right dog.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Yep I have and Glasgow is full of junkies, drug addicts and neds - most of whom are white, most of whom don't work. How can people moan that the ethnic minorities don't work but then moan that they take up two out of three of the jobs going :lol:? It can't work both ways! I've worked in McDonalds, KFC, River Island and Next and can honestly say there has been five people of a different race working with me ? Three in McDonalds, and two in KFC. They were very friendly people and very hard workers. I don't know of any ethnic minority living near me and thats being honest. I hardly ever see them, except when I go over to Miks (Ibrox way) where I see more or into a take away or corner shop. Never caused me any trouble and they all seem to work in the shops ect that their families own. Just think it's a bit rich for everyone to start moaning about the ethnic minorities when I personally think it's much worse for the British people to scrounge of their country when they know it's in such a state, to be total layabouts when it was their people who died defending this country and trying to make it a good place to live. The majority of the British public don't care about being respectful and decent or know/give a damn about the people who died for their country. So why should immigrants?


So you think its ok for people to play the system? Because I dont.
Nor do i go to their countries and demand the laws be changed to suit me or wish death on their soldiers and other faiths, but it seems fine to do in the UK
Immigrants come here and get benefits, the ones that work send their taxes out of the country, they dont help it but hinder it.
They get thousands to go home and just return again, they child benefit for kids that arent even in the ****ing country!
They live in their "own" areas, how does that help them intergrate I ask? The women were kicked out of the group for trying to intergrate what a crime. 

Ive worked with different races/faiths in care homes and not one of them was a grafter, they dodged work whenever possible so ive never had the experience of meeting a hard working immigrant.
Im not a fan of "well they dont care so why should I?" attitude which I think is a bit immature tbh.
I never lost any close relatives in WW2 and still fully respect the fallen, I have never met ANYONE who didnt. I have no idea what kind of people you are associating with if thats their manner of thinking.



harley bear said:


> Just googled aberdonian and got this Urban Dictionary: aberdonian
> 
> You are not discriminated against just because you are expected to speak english! Do you think an Indian person who works in India in a call center is discriminated against because they HAVE to speak english?
> 
> I understand most scottish people do not want to be associated and governed by an english government hence why they have their own.... But they still take handouts off 'another country' and get free university tuition and so on.


Its not an English Government its British first of all, and the "handouts" you refer to, where do you think the money from our taxes go or the revenue from the North Sea? :confused1:
Scots, Welsh and Irirsh contribute just as much as English people, they arent sitting around waiting on handouts for the majority.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

The Dog Woman said:


> Unfortunately, it's perfectly legal.
> The Playgroup was set up with the specific purpose of helping non-British nationals find somewhere where they shared common ground, and where they could go for some sense of community. As the article also points out, men were turned away, and this could be construed as sexual discrimination, but it seems the group has clear directives.
> 
> .


So I wonder who in 'their' infinate wisdom decided that British!tax payers money should fund such a project! remember we are ALL having to draw in our belts! none moreso that the poor lady I had detailed below! Perhaps she can apply for some tax payers dosh! 

Just seen a the local news a mother caring for her severly disabled son! she receives 6 hours - yep! a measly six hours a week help! thats not even an hour a day!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Don't think the thread is about moaning about ethnic (soon to be majorities ) minorities! Fact I can say with 100% certainty it weren't coz I started it!
> T'is about what our mandy pandy governments ( all of em! ) have allowed to become of our once great country! we have lost our identity! we now come SECOND! I ain't proud to be British! not no more I aint - infact I am NOT british! I am ENGLISH?
> 
> Not problem with any race colour or creed! but being turned away from in this instance a playgroup!!! and having to watch what I say does rub me up the wrong way !!


Yeah but other people have moaned about them on this thread . I'm still failing to see how they are going to become majorities, other than if you believe all the crap you read in the papers. It's not like every second person you see in every single street in Britain is foreign . What is it about our identity that has been lost ? So your not proud to be British but your proud to be English - you've lost me there a bit lol.

Having to watch what you say is something I think people should do all the time, not just regarding colour or race. Too many people don't think before they speak, and whether or not they meant it too, many things they think can sound very rude. Not saying you DT (im really not lol) but just in general :lol:.

I agree that playgroup incident was disgusting, but I personally believe it to be a rare situation, it's not something I think happens all the time.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Its not an English Government its British first of all, and the "handouts" you refer to, where do you think the money from our taxes go or the revenue from the North Sea? :confused1:
Scots, Welsh and Irirsh contribute just as much as English people, they arent sitting around waiting on handouts for the majority.[/QUOTE]

I know its a Brittish Government i was merely stating my point, Scotland wants to be an Independant country thats why i said english government.
In regards to 'handouts' i know taxes are paid etc but why do they not have to pay for university when we do? Hardly fair is it?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So I wonder who in 'their' infinate wisdom decided that British!tax payers money should fund such a project! remember we are ALL having to draw in our belts! none moreso that the poor lady I had detailed below! Perhaps she can apply for some tax payers dosh!
> 
> Just seen a the local news a mother caring for her severly disabled son! she receives 6 hours - yep! a measly six hours a week help! thats not even an hour a day!


DT the same plonkers that think up all the other stupid ideas of how to waste our money and it is our hard earned tax money


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suewhite said:


> DT the same plonkers that think up all the other stupid ideas of how to waste our money and it is our hard earned tax money


Instead of putting money towards opening bloody playgroups for non brittish people all the thousands of pounds they WASTED should have gone towards something worthwhile! Cancer research, childrens hospitals etc


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps it will be for the best when!




Take a pinch of white man 
Wrap him up in black skin
Add a touch of blue blood 
And a little bitty bit of red Indian boy
Oh like a Curly Latin kinkies
Oh Lordy, Lordy, mixed with yellow Chinkees, yeah
You know you lump it all together
And you got a recipe for a get along scene
Oh what a beautiful dream
If it could only come true, you know, you know

What we need is a great big melting pot
Big enough enough enough to take
The world and all its got And keep it stirring for a hundred years or more
And turn out coffee coloured people by the score

Rabbis and the friars
Vishnus and the gurus
We got the Beatles or the Sun God
Well it really doesn't matter what religion you choose
And be thankful little Mrs. Graceful
You know that livin' could be tasteful
We should all get together in a lovin machine
I think I'll call up the queen
It' s only fair that she knows, you know, you know

What we need is a great big melting pot
Big enough enough enough to take
The world and all its got And keep it stirring for a hundred years or more
And turn out coffee coloured people by the score


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I do not believe in any sort of racism, i.e. colour or culture based, but when so many moslems live in this country and change the way our schools are run, mustn't teach christianity because it might offend the moslems, that is wrong. Why don't they build their own schools? That is what I can't understand. The catholic church still run their own schools and give priority to catholic children, which is fair in my book. Moslems don't even try to get into these schools, because they know they are not going to change their teachings for anybody. Lots of people want to send their children to catholic schools, because they still have the christian standards. That is a protest if ever there was one, but the government do nothing.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I do not believe in any sort of racism, i.e. colour or culture based, but when so many moslems live in this country and change the way our schools are run, mustn't teach christianity because it might offend the moslems, that is wrong. Why don't they build their own schools? That is what I can't understand. The catholic church still run their own schools and give priority to catholic children, which is fair in my book. Moslems don't even try to get into these schools, because they know they are not going to change their teachings for anybody. Lots of people want to send their children to catholic schools, because they still have the christian standards. That is a protest if ever there was one, but the government do nothing.


I totally agree with you!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> 12/12/2012 as predicted as far back as the Mayans
> There was also an extremley similar story carved into pyramids on the same date.


best not do my xmas shopping too early then


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

:


newfiesmum said:


> , but the government do nothing.


the government!  now who or what would that be! sounds like summat that should GOVERN!

 the penny droppred! you mean that bunch of moaning whinging mandypandy spineless ballless lying theiving scumbag crooks that fiddle the UK tax payer with their concocted expenses and spend their days conconting fairy stories of what they will do if ever they are in power!!

NOW! I understand how and why this nursery got the thumbs up!


----------



## The Dog Woman (Jan 7, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I do not believe in any sort of racism, i.e. colour or culture based, but when so many moslems live in this country and change the way our schools are run, mustn't teach christianity because it might offend the moslems, that is wrong. Why don't they build their own schools? That is what I can't understand. The catholic church still run their own schools and give priority to catholic children, which is fair in my book. Moslems don't even try to get into these schools, because they know they are not going to change their teachings for anybody. Lots of people want to send their children to catholic schools, because they still have the christian standards. That is a protest if ever there was one, but the government do nothing.


This is precisely what Norman Tebbitt was referring to. 
Multinational is ok. Multicultural doesn't work.
And sure enough - it doesn't.

I lived in France for six years.
They are far more stringent and life is extremely difficult if you are not a French national there. My daughter has been living there for 10 years, and although she has been working seasonally, she was employed by a British Tourism company and only worked during the summer.
Late last year, she was finally employed, on a full contract, by a French employer. it's only taken her 11 years!!

My step-Mother-in-Law is British, but living there, adopted French nationality. She's been living there for 25 years. She only achieved full French employment 4 years ago. 
And if you work there, whatever you do - you have to pass a French literacy test, both oral and written.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Hmm what a shame they can't extend their own need for acceptance and integration into the community to everybody else living in the community 

This is the Pre-school website

Open Door Church

Now it seems the are going against their own aims??? This one for a start!



> · To develop cross-cultural friendship


And this one! Where's the promotion of the british family cultural identity???



> · To promote cultural identity and self-esteem


And just as I thought it's a Surestart thing, I used to work for Surestart and did something similar, it was for families who had english as a second language

But whether this 'positive discrimination' is legal or not, personally I don't agree with any discrimination! Then it goes against equality and inclusion! IE treating people as individuals and not treating them as equal - Wheres the inclusion for those brit families?

And i'm sure they still have to cover personal, social and emotional development and knowledge and understanding of the world under the EYFS! Hmmmmm I can't see how they get away with it with Ofsted, because I certainly wouldn't in my setting


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I do not believe in any sort of racism, i.e. colour or culture based, but when so many moslems live in this country and change the way our schools are run, mustn't teach christianity because it might offend the moslems, that is wrong. Why don't they build their own schools? That is what I can't understand. The catholic church still run their own schools and give priority to catholic children, which is fair in my book. Moslems don't even try to get into these schools, because they know they are not going to change their teachings for anybody. Lots of people want to send their children to catholic schools, because they still have the christian standards. That is a protest if ever there was one, but the government do nothing.


_
Little boy prays to God:_ Dear God, why do you allow bad things like shootings to happen in our schools?

_God:_ I'm sorry Son but I can't answer that, Im not allowed in schools anymore


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Starlite said:


> So you think its ok for people to play the system? Because I dont.
> Nor do i go to their countries and demand the laws be changed to suit me or wish death on their soldiers and other faiths, but it seems fine to do in the UK
> Immigrants come here and get benefits, the ones that work send their taxes out of the country, they dont help it but hinder it.
> They get thousands to go home and just return again, they child benefit for kids that arent even in the ****ing country!
> ...


No of course I don't but I also don't think it's okay for people to blame ethnic minorities for everything, when they should take a look at themselves first. Yes fair enough, but that's the minority your mentioning. Most of the ethnic minorities over here don't wish death on our soldiers or wish our laws to be changed ect and they don't like people who do either. How can you possibly expect them to come over here and research our history, our wars, our soldiers when most British people, especially the younger generation don't know or care! I know more glasweigans who dodge work than i know immigrants! Or who con the system, who say they are ill when they aren't, who say they are living alone when they aren't ect. Really everyone you know respects the fallen, does that mean they all had a minute of silence on poppy day? Cause i specifically remember alot of work places, schools ect not doing so. The British public (some immigrants included!) is full of layabouts, no one can deny that - hard working people are fast becoming the minority, everyone seems to expect something! The world does not owe them a living. But there is no point in blaming immigrants for unemployment ect, then saying that they never want to work in their life. You can't have it both ways. The biggest problem in Britain in my opinion isn't immigrants taking all their jobs and screwing the benefits system. It's half the British people not wanting to get off their arse and work, and living in the belief the government owes them everything. It's pretty much becoming the way of life over here, so don't complain that the immigrants come over and copy it .


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The Dog Woman said:


> The news story discussed in the first post, is an example of what is known as "positive Discrimination" (which I believe is a complete misnomer, because any phrase with the word "discrimination" in it carries negative connotations anyway!).
> 
> Unfortunately, it's perfectly legal.
> 
> ...


They took themselves from "common ground" and their "community" when they came over here, cant have it always can they, well they shouldnt, we cant and were british.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

The problem here is NOT the colour, nor the relegion of the people concerned!

That has NOTHING to do with it!

If you were told of a country where if you could get there you would get free health care, dental checks your children would be schooled, you would be provided with a nice warm house with running water and leccy lights, that all this would be paid for ! and to top it all you could get money for other members of your family that you had left at home and even - if you did a job for a couple of years - end up with a pension for the rest of your life!

IF you heard of such a country! WOULD YOU GO??? I WOULD!


T'is NOT the people! it NEVER has been the people! it is - always has been and always will be OUR GOVERNMENT!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Starlite said:


> _
> Little boy prays to God:_ Dear God, why do you allow bad things like shootings to happen in our schools?
> 
> _God:_ I'm sorry Son but I can't answer that, Im not allowed in schools anymore


:lol::lol::lol:



Fuzzbugs!x said:


> No of course I don't but I also don't think it's okay for people to blame ethnic minorities for everything, when they should take a look at themselves first. Yes fair enough, but that's the minority your mentioning. Most of the ethnic minorities over here don't wish death on our soldiers or wish our laws to be changed ect and they don't like people who do either. How can you possibly expect them to come over here and research our history, our wars, our soldiers when most British people, especially the younger generation don't know or care! I know more glasweigans who dodge work than i know immigrants! Or who con the system, who say they are ill when they aren't, who say they are living alone when they aren't ect. Really everyone you know respects the fallen, does that mean they all had a minute of silence on poppy day? Cause i specifically remember alot of work places, schools ect not doing so. The British public (some immigrants included!) is full of layabouts, no one can deny that - hard working people are fast becoming the minority, everyone seems to expect something! The world does not owe them a living. But there is no point in blaming immigrants for unemployment ect, then saying that they never want to work in their life. You can't have it both ways. The biggest problem in Britain in my opinion isn't immigrants taking all their jobs and screwing the benefits system. It's half the British people not wanting to get off their arse and work, and living in the belief the government owes them everything. It's pretty much becoming the way of life over here, so don't complain that the immigrants come over and copy it .


I am not sure that they are the minority any more, are they? Seems to me that they are at least equal in numbers to the British. I am 20 pupils on my list; four of them are British. I certainly don't see them as a minority. The other 16 do not include any Europeans or Americans either.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Don't think the thread is about moaning about ethnic (soon to be majorities ) minorities! Fact I can say with 100% certainty it weren't coz I started it!
> T'is about what our mandy pandy governments ( all of em! ) have allowed to become of our once great country! we have lost our identity! we now come SECOND! I ain't proud to be British! not no more I aint - infact I am NOT british! I am ENGLISH?
> 
> Not problem with any race colour or creed! but being turned away from in this instance a playgroup!!! and having to watch what I say does rub me up the wrong way !!


Good post DT.:thumbup:
I always say I am English too - I come from England so I'm English.:thumbup:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I am not sure that they are the minority any more, are they? Seems to me that they are at least equal in numbers to the British. I am 20 pupils on my list; four of them are British. I certainly don't see them as a minority. The other 16 do not include any Europeans or Americans either.


Not according to the national figures, even with discrepancies, they're still a minority. I also think it really depends on the area.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> And I'm part German and drive a VW beetle Hitlers car I guess I better not support anymore then or I may get my head cut off or something


If you are part German, ask the opinion of your German relations on the BNP. My husband is German and according to his family, how the BNP is now mirrors exactly how the Nazi party began in Germany.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> God I really love how if the papers print something or the government says something half the people on this forum believe it . Not just in instances like this, but when it comes to dog attacks, foxes, financial crisis - it just seems like people are so brainwashed into believing whatever they read! This country is growing steadily more racist because of articles like these (no matter what anyone says, I firmly believe this is a one off case and it is thoroughly wrong, no matter what race the person in question may be). Apparently it's the immigrants fault for everything . God there was even some people posting on here before that it was the immigrants fault that they went fox hunting :lol:. I don't think we should be letting so many people in and letting them in so easily and I don't think we owe them anything - but hey I don't think the world owes anyone anything yet funnily enough everyone expects something! From my experience, the 'scum' of society in this country is British people, the people who con our government terribly when the country is in an severe economical crisis, is British people, the junkies and layabouts and alcoholics are british people. The hookers, the thiefs, the chavs/neds, the thugs with the badly trained dogs - all British people. Sure, all the immigrants aren't exactly great either, but they are most definately the minority in my eyes. But hey why would the papers print that, no one wants to blame the British for everything . We'd rather just pass the buck to people who WE let into our country.


I agree thoroughly - I'd just like to add one group to your list of British people who con us - the rich people who hire accountants to help them dodge paying as much tax as they possibly can. They line their own pockets and those of off shore bankers at the expense of the truly needy of this country.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I agree with capping immigrants. But yes I think recently they've tried to appear more liberal and some people have fallen for it. Then they come out with but the Klu Klux Klan weren't violent and were just misunderstood


And they tried to make out the holocaust never happened. Don't see how anyone can believe anything they say about anything.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Don't think the thread is about moaning about ethnic (soon to be majorities ) minorities! Fact I can say with 100% certainty it weren't coz I started it!
> T'is about what our mandy pandy governments ( all of em! ) have allowed to become of our once great country! we have lost our identity! we now come SECOND! I ain't proud to be British! not no more I aint - infact I am NOT british! I am ENGLISH?
> 
> Not problem with any race colour or creed! but being turned away from in this instance a playgroup!!! and having to watch what I say does rub me up the wrong way !!


From what I've read, this was a group that was set up to help young mums who were newcomers to the country and the mother and child in question didn't fit into that category so were not allowed to join. What is wrong with that? The group was simply an inappropriate one for them to join. Take race out of it and look at it again. For example, if it had been a group set up for young mums to discuss books they had read, and someone wasn't allowed to join because they hadn't read the books they were discussing, would that be wrong?

The fact that this child was turned away from a playgroup was nothing to do with race, colour or creed - but it ended up that way due, in no small amount, to the media once again stirring up racial hatred and people jumping on that bandwagon. It was about someone wanting to join a group that was inappropriate for them to join. It is as simpe as that.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

and they wonder why the english defence league now numbers some 20'000


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> From what I've read, this was a group that was set up to help young mums who were newcomers to the country and the mother and child in question didn't fit into that category so were not allowed to join. What is wrong with that? The group was simply an inappropriate one for them to join. Take race out of it and look at it again. For example, if it had been a group set up for young mums to discuss books they had read, and someone wasn't allowed to join because they hadn't read the books they were discussing, would that be wrong?
> 
> The fact that this child was turned away from a playgroup was nothing to do with race, colour or creed - but it ended up that way due, in no small amount, to the media once again stirring up racial hatred and people jumping on that bandwagon. It was about someone wanting to join a group that was inappropriate for them to join. It is as simpe as that.


the key word is integration.......how can they integrate into a society if they dont mix with any of that society?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> From what I've read, this was a group that was set up to help young mums who were newcomers to the country and the mother and child in question didn't fit into that category so were not allowed to join. What is wrong with that? The group was simply an inappropriate one for them to join. Take race out of it and look at it again. For example, if it had been a group set up for young mums to discuss books they had read, and someone wasn't allowed to join because they hadn't read the books they were discussing, would that be wrong?
> 
> The fact that this child was turned away from a playgroup was nothing to do with race, colour or creed - but it ended up that way due, in no small amount, to the media once again stirring up racial hatred and people jumping on that bandwagon. It was about someone wanting to join a group that was inappropriate for them to join. It is as simpe as that.


Can't agree with you on this one! and there is not a lot that you write that I will say that of! You are normally the wise owl of PF! 

The making links playgroups were set up - and funded - to free immigrant mothers = from feelings of isolation.

that is part of the statement made by making links! Yes!!!

So my reasoning would be that if the group were exclusive for those feeling isolated then what would the purpose be? that they all sit there and share there woes? get more depressed, more homesick and feel even more isolated?

Surely intregration with nationals would be more of a re assurance especially if they - the ENGLISH - were the minority!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> From what I've read, this was a group that was set up to help young mums who were newcomers to the country and the mother and child in question didn't fit into that category so were not allowed to join. What is wrong with that? The group was simply an inappropriate one for them to join. Take race out of it and look at it again. For example, if it had been a group set up for young mums to discuss books they had read, and someone wasn't allowed to join because they hadn't read the books they were discussing, would that be wrong?
> 
> The fact that this child was turned away from a playgroup was nothing to do with race, colour or creed - but it ended up that way due, in no small amount, to the media once again stirring up racial hatred and people jumping on that bandwagon. It was about someone wanting to join a group that was inappropriate for them to join. It is as simpe as that.


I think if any asian/muslim was turned away from anywhere because they didnt "fit in" to a certain "catagory" there would be uproar.

Ask for the books senario what difference would it make? if someone wasnt allowed to join because they hadnt read the right book i think it would be very mean and extremely rude tbh.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I am not sure that they are the minority any more, are they? Seems to me that they are at least equal in numbers to the British. I am 20 pupils on my list; four of them are British. I certainly don't see them as a minority. The other 16 do not include any Europeans or Americans either.


wow seriously! in my childrens school im not sure how many children a good few hundred i guess and there is 4 children who arent white british. They are a minority in my area atleast. I know the sister school who is slightly bigger (as its 2 primarys joined together) has hardly any different minorities either.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

shibby said:


> Not according to the national figures, even with discrepancies, they're still a minority. I also think it really depends on the area.


Ah, but can you trust the national figures? The government are hardly going to publish that there are more immigrants than British people, are they? All I know is that this is not a highly populated immigrant area, and yet three quarters of my pupils are immigrants. What is it like in London, or Manchester or any other big city?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

20 people is hardly a decent sample size and unlikely to be representative in any way


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm pretty sure this whole racial hatred thing during an economic crisis has happened before somewhere around Germany 1933. Look how that turned out. I can't believe that sensible educated people would support such vile people as the BNP. Britain for the British  define British? People that are 3rd/4th gen immigrants yet are Muslims/Indians/Carribean/Black totally don't count right they're evil immigrants and should be thrown out.
> 
> The girl should not have been excluded and race, no matter what race, should not be a factor in that. The nursery was wrong.


Completely agree! I'll Rep you when get in!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

shoreset said:


> If it were a muslim/black/asian/other ethnic minority ect, that had been banned from a playgroup due to their ethnicity, all hell would break lose and the playgroup would be done for been racist


:thumbup:Totally agree There would be an uproar..And It would NEVER BE allowed to happen


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I agree thoroughly - I'd just like to add one group to your list of British people who con us - the rich people who hire accountants to help them dodge paying as much tax as they possibly can. They line their own pockets and those of off shore bankers at the expense of the truly needy of this country.


Excellent Post! :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> 20 people is hardly a decent sample size and unlikely to be representative in any way


It is when you consider that this is not an area highly populated by immigrants, and when you consider how many people want to take driving lessons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> From what I've read, this was a group that was set up to help young mums who were newcomers to the country and the mother and child in question didn't fit into that category so were not allowed to join. What is wrong with that? The group was simply an inappropriate one for them to join. Take race out of it and look at it again. For example, if it had been a group set up for young mums to discuss books they had read, and someone wasn't allowed to join because they hadn't read the books they were discussing, would that be wrong?
> 
> The fact that this child was turned away from a playgroup was nothing to do with race, colour or creed - but it ended up that way due, in no small amount, to the media once again stirring up racial hatred and people jumping on that bandwagon. It was about someone wanting to join a group that was inappropriate for them to join. It is as simpe as that.


Another fab post - wish I could rep ya but unable to at mo


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can't agree with you on this one! and there is not a lot that you write that I will say that of! You are normally the wise owl of PF!
> 
> The making links playgroups were set up - and funded - to free immigrant mothers = from feelings of isolation.
> 
> ...


No I would say its a common place where the can all get together- where they can identify with each other and help each other and take comfort being in a new country must be pretty scary as it is imo! its about a support network! and yes if they are feeling a little depressed and homesick who better to talk to than someone who a understands that and b feels the same

Can I just add that when Britains go abroad to live esp spain etc a huge majority go and live where there is prodominantly other brits!! why is this ??? why dont they go and live it hardcore in spain like the spanish!?? because even though u live in another country you still want some rememberance of home! I dont begrudge anyone that.


----------



## The Dog Woman (Jan 7, 2011)

There are some incredibly intelligent, coherent and articulate posts in this thread. 

Unfortunately, there is a relatively equal number of absolute opposites as well....:rolleyes5:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> No I would say its a common place where the can all get together- where they can identify with each other and help each other and take comfort being in a new country must be pretty scary as it is imo! its about a support network! and yes if they are feeling a little depressed and homesick who better to talk to than someone who a understands that and b feels the same
> 
> Can I just add that when Britains go abroad to live esp spain etc a huge majority go and live where there is prodominantly other brits!! why is this ??? why dont they go and live it hardcore in spain like the spanish!?? because even though u live in another country you still want some rememberance of home! I dont begrudge anyone that.


I agree with this.... Good points :thumbup:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Ah, but can you trust the national figures? The government are hardly going to publish that there are more immigrants than British people, are they? All I know is that this is not a highly populated immigrant area, and yet three quarters of my pupils are immigrants. What is it like in London, or Manchester or any other big city?


That's why I said with discrepancies. They can't publish truly accurate figures anyway because of people who are here illegally, they are only ever estimates. Are you basing your judgments on your town? I live in a place with a lot of Muslims and asylum seekers nearby and there are still far more white people and this area is known as the 'multi-cultural' part of the city.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> No I would say its a common place where the can all get together- where they can identify with each other and help each other and take comfort being in a new country must be pretty scary as it is imo! its about a support network! and yes if they are feeling a little depressed and homesick who better to talk to than someone who a understands that and b feels the same
> 
> Can I just add that when Britains go abroad to live esp spain etc a huge majority go and live where there is prodominantly other brits!! why is this ??? why dont they go and live it hardcore in spain like the spanish!?? because even though u live in another country you still want some rememberance of home! I dont begrudge anyone that.


But if they went to live in a Spanish area they might have to actually learn spanish, eat spanish food . Can you imagine the horror of it? I've spoken to people who lived in Spain for years and barely spoke any spanish. Yet they're exactly the same people who would complain about all these bloody foreigners coming over here not intergrating, not learning english


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can't agree with you on this one! and there is not a lot that you write that I will say that of! You are normally the wise owl of PF!


Aw - you say the nicest things! 



DoubleTrouble said:


> The making links playgroups were set up - and funded - to free immigrant mothers = from feelings of isolation.
> 
> that is part of the statement made by making links! Yes!!!
> 
> ...





skyblue said:


> the key word is integration.......how can they integrate into a society if they dont mix with any of that society?


But the purpose of this group was to instruct young mothers new to the country about various things available to them within that community, things that english mothers who had grown up in the community would already know about. If you have a degree in Nuclear Physics you wouldn't want to/expect to join a group called "nuclear physics: the basic facts". It is meant to form the basis from which social integration can follow.



haeveymolly said:


> I think if any asian/muslim was turned away from anywhere because they didnt "fit in" to a certain "catagory" there would be uproar..


Sort of like this uproar caused when an english person was turned away you mean? 



haeveymolly said:


> Ask for the books senario what difference would it make? if someone wasnt allowed to join because they hadnt read the right book i think it would be very mean and extremely rude tbh.


The point about the books scenario is no-one would want to join if they were not interested in the subject in the first place - so why did English women want to join a group that was instructing young mothers new to the country?


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> If you are part German, ask the opinion of your German relations on the BNP. My husband is German and according to his family, how the BNP is now mirrors exactly how the Nazi party began in Germany.


My family has no issues with the bnp nor do I so once again tarring everyone with the same brush isn't really fair.

The Nazi party lol

what a thread this is


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Can I just add that when Britains go abroad to live esp spain etc a huge majority go and live where there is prodominantly other brits!! why is this ??? why dont they go and live it hardcore in spain like the spanish!?? because even though u live in another country you still want some rememberance of home!


There is one big difference there though! when the Brits go to live in Spain, whether that be in an area either in a more remote 'predominantly spanish area' or the more densly BRIT populated area they do not, nor never have, nor are never likely to EVER get ANY support funded by the Spanish Tax payer! and that really is what this is all about! The brits that go there are self sufficient aka financially stable!! ! always have been - always will be!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Not being allowed in nursery because you're british DOES happen though. It happened to me!!
My mum had my two big brothers in the local nursery, then when it came to me, I couldn't get in because I wasn't an ethnic minority. Absolutely no joke.
She had to send me to private nursery.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm pretty sure this whole racial hatred thing during an economic crisis has happened before somewhere around Germany 1933. Look how that turned out. I can't believe that sensible educated people would support such vile people as the BNP. Britain for the British  define British? People that are 3rd/4th gen immigrants yet are Muslims/Indians/Carribean/Black totally don't count right they're evil immigrants and should be thrown out.
> 
> The girl should not have been excluded and race, no matter what race, should not be a factor in that. The nursery was wrong.


Completely agree! I'll Rep you when get in!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> But if they went to live in a Spanish area they might have to actually learn spanish, eat spanish food . Can you imagine the horror of it? I've spoken to people who lived in Spain for years and barely spoke any spanish. Yet they're exactly the same people who would complain about all these bloody foreigners coming over here not intergrating, not learning english


Exactly!!! bloody hypocrites!!

I actually think a lot of English people are up their own bloody arses! we dont speak many other foreign languages compared to other people from other countries - we dont really try and understand other cultures etc we see everyone else who isnt English as inferior cos England is so fooking great!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> No I would say its a common place where the can all get together- where they can identify with each other and help each other and take comfort being in a new country must be pretty scary as it is imo! its about a support network! and yes if they are feeling a little depressed and homesick who better to talk to than someone who a understands that and b feels the same
> 
> Can I just add that when Britains go abroad to live esp spain etc a huge majority go and live where there is prodominantly other brits!! why is this ??? why dont they go and live it hardcore in spain like the spanish!?? because even though u live in another country you still want some rememberance of home! I dont begrudge anyone that.


It is usually retired English people who go live in Spain, and yes they do tend to buy their houses where there are other English families, same as the Germans do when they go live there. The immigrants to this country spread themselves around and try to tell us how to run our schools, and an awful lot of them, especially the women, don't even bother to try to learn English.

English people living in Spain do not go along and try to get the Spanish to change their cultures to accommodate them, do they? We are more or less the same culture, so it is not a big conflict, though I am sure the Spanish wish there were not so many retired English and Germans in their country. But at least they can support themselves.

If English people went to live in a country like Saudi Arabia, they would not be allowed to build churches and they would not be allowed to have christian schools, like the moslem have Islam school on Saturdays. And they would not be allowed to drink alcohol or the women walk about in bikinis just because they do it here.

When in Rome etc..............we are too accommodating in this country, and it is that that causes the resentment, not the immigrants themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> But if they went to live in a Spanish area they might have to actually learn spanish, eat spanish food . Can you imagine the horror of it? I've spoken to people who lived in Spain for years and barely spoke any spanish. Yet they're exactly the same people who would complain about all these bloody foreigners coming over here not intergrating, not learning english


And just out of interest! where these low life , poorly educated Brits living off the spanish tax payers contributions? OR were they self funding?
Just out of interet like!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It almost makes me ashamed to speak to French/Dutch/German people who can switch between a few different languages easily. My 2 Dutch friends started learning english at 5 and german at 7 and are fluent or near enough in both. Yet here we don't bother and just think if we speak english progressively louder and slower they'll eventually understand


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> My family has no issues with the bnp nor do I so once again tarring everyone with the same brush isn't really fair.
> 
> The Nazi party lol
> 
> what a thread this is


Who is tarring everyone with the same brush? Don't understand your comment.

Do you mean the posters blaming every single coloured person in this country because a british person has been turned away from a group that was unsuitable for her?

Do you mean the posters who assume that people who support the BNP support their racism?

Do you mean the posters who can't seem to understand that a lot of coloured people are, in fact, British - ie born here, with a British passport - when they talk about "them coming over here"?


----------



## The Dog Woman (Jan 7, 2011)

How many people here have actually invited a person who is not a British National to come and join in within the UK community?
How many have opened their doors and their hearts to helping any foreigner integrate and join in with the things you do, the food you eat and the activities you participate in?
I'm not talking about people you know, who have been neighbours for years, or people whose children attend your school (although that might be pertinent....)

How many of you have actually participated in an event designed to help those who are not British, integrate into a british circle of citizens? 

What have YOU actually done to break barriers down?
Because until you can actively say you've tried to integrate and be part of a multi-national community - then really, you are as bad as the non-nationals who keep themselves to themselves, aren't you?
It takes two to tango....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> It is usually retired English people who go live in Spain, and yes they do tend to buy their houses where there are other English families, same as the Germans do when they go live there. The immigrants to this country spread themselves around and try to tell us how to run our schools, and an awful lot of them, especially the women, don't even bother to try to learn English.
> 
> English people living in Spain do not go along and try to get the Spanish to change their cultures to accommodate them, do they? We are more or less the same culture, so it is not a big conflict, though I am sure the Spanish wish there were not so many retired English and Germans in their country. But at least they can support themselves.
> 
> ...


Erm! excuse me! but this is getting really scary!:scared::scared::scared: BUT!!! Are you related to me?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Exactly!!! bloody hypocrites!!
> 
> I actually think a lot of English people are up their own bloody arses! we dont speak many other foreign languages compared to other people from other countries - we dont really try and understand other cultures etc we see everyone else who isnt English as inferior cos England is so fooking great!!


I don't see anyone as inferior because of their culture, I just think they should keep their culture to themselves and not try to interfere with ours. Personally, I would hate to go and live in a foreign country and not speak the language; that would be very isolating no matter which community you lived in. Spanish is not a particularly difficult language for an English person to learn, and a lot of countries are brought up with English as a second language, which makes us lazy.

So a lot of immigrants, depending on where they come from, already speak English and it is really not much effort for them. You still get lots who don't even try to learn it though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> It almost makes me ashamed to speak to French/Dutch/German people who can switch between a few different languages easily. My 2 Dutch friends started learning english at 5 and german at 7 and are fluent or near enough in both. Yet here we don't bother and just think if we speak english progressively louder and slower they'll eventually understand


Well thats Easy! our schools are too busy trying to teach all the immigrant kids english that they aint got time to teach our own zilch!


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Who is tarring everyone with the same brush? Don't understand your comment.


I'm just letting you know as you state that your husband is German and you stated about the bnp being luke the Nazi party. Not ALL Germans think that.

I find it quite funny that when the BNP are spoken about that in nearly all cases ( and this does NOT include this thread ) the members do get called Nazis and racists, it's wrong.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! excuse me! but this is getting really scary!:scared::scared::scared: BUT!!! Are you related to me?


Could be. Done my family tree on Ancestry and my ancestors did like to spread it about a bit!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

The Dog Woman said:


> How many people here have actually invited a person who is not a British National to come and join in within the UK community?
> How many have opened their doors and their hearts to helping any foreigner integrate and join in with the things you do, the food you eat and the activities you participate in?
> I'm not talking about people you know, who have been neighbours for years, or people whose children attend your school (although that might be pertinent....)
> 
> ...


Good post!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

This sort of attitude, these sorts of articles do NOTHING towards helping the integration process. If anything it would make the isolate themselves more through feelings of resentment and unfounded anger towards them....

So really, its a counter productive attitude.


And really, many BNP supporters may not be neo-nazi racist nutbars... but the people at the top of the BNP are the ones that will do the damage if they ever get in; and that cannot be allowed to happen. They target issues that cause "outrage" thanks to the daily mail and co and take advantage of it to gain votes, and dont promote their other concepts and ideas.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> I'm just letting you know as you state that your husband is German and you stated about the bnp being luke the Nazi party. Not ALL Germans think that.
> 
> I find it quite funny that when the BNP are spoken about that in nearly all cases ( and this does NOT include this thread ) the members do get called Nazis and racists, it's wrong.


Its not wrong the BNP ARE racist and thats a fact.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well thats Easy! our schools are too busy trying to teach all the immigrant kids english that they aint got time to teach our own zilch!


My friend Sally is a teachers ast and she had to leave her job because at the school she had been working at for over ten yrs due to the amount of non British kids in the school and she could not speak the lingo She was given the push so they could employe people that spoke the kids own lingo

Now that WRONG in my book you come to this country you BLOODY learn English or leave.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

The Dog Woman said:


> How many people here have actually invited a person who is not a British National to come and join in within the UK community?
> How many have opened their doors and their hearts to helping any foreigner integrate and join in with the things you do, the food you eat and the activities you participate in?
> I'm not talking about people you know, who have been neighbours for years, or people whose children attend your school (although that might be pertinent....)
> 
> ...


Us! we did! when the vietnamize boat people came over in the seventies! then we were asked (by my daughters junior school) to take a family under our wing! we did! The little boy called Tam (about 8 did soon pick up English) We - our family shall always cherish those precious times ! That little boy ! Tam is now 36 years old and a doctor! We have lot touch with him now as we have the family! but I think we shall all cherish those times!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> When in Rome etc..............we are too accommodating in this country, and it is that that causes the resentment, not the immigrants themselves.


I agree wholeheartedly - but it's the immigrants who get the blame from the indigenous people who are resentful. A glance at the posts on this thread (and any other thread where racism rears its head) clearly shows that.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

the thing is , i dont think people mean to sound racist(if that is the word to use) at all about the foreigners but this goverments actions and what they are doing is MAKING us turn angry at them ( if that sort of makes sense and no i am not racist my husband is mixed race and so is his mum!) but the way this goverment treats the immigrants and giving them things over us,allowing them to have their own schools,churches etc (and by us i mean born and bred here) is doing the damage i truly believe if you want to live here then as in rome (like someone earlier said) there is no other country they could go and demand and get what they want, they choose to live here so live as we live


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Its not wrong the BNP ARE racist and thats a fact.


That's your view.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> It is usually retired English people who go live in Spain, and yes they do tend to buy their houses where there are other English families, same as the Germans do when they go live there. The immigrants to this country spread themselves around and try to tell us how to run our schools, and an awful lot of them, especially the women, don't even bother to try to learn English.
> 
> English people living in Spain do not go along and try to get the Spanish to change their cultures to accommodate them, do they? We are more or less the same culture, so it is not a big conflict, though I am sure the Spanish wish there were not so many retired English and Germans in their country. But at least they can support themselves.
> 
> ...


Not all people are retired and its not just spain im talking about here ANY foreign country that brits go to live I BET they still want to be in an area where there are fellow brits! Im not saying thats wrong but that the reason they do it could just be the same reason others coming here do too! yes there are discrepencies with claiming benefits that brits dont do there but IF there was a benefit system in these other countries are you telling me that ALL brits that go and live there would refuse??? I doubt it lets face it in Britain there are just as many English layabouts who sit and smoke and drink all day and do sfa - at least many immigrants coming into the country DO try and work and some have the most menial jobs for the crappest pay that most brits wouldnt get out of bed for!! ive seen them with my own eyes.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> That's your view.


Nah its fact, why did combat18 start out as bodyguards for them? There are 1000s of articles on the internet and else where writen and produced by the BNP which are infact racist.

Why have a large percentage of BNP leaders past and present have previous rascist convictions going back to Tony Lecomber and John Tindal

Why would anyone support a party with this kind of past????


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well thats Easy! our schools are too busy trying to teach all the immigrant kids english that they aint got time to teach our own zilch!


Or that the teachers are too busy trying to discipline the unruly english pupils who seem to think they can do what the f**k they want


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The Dog Woman said:


> How many people here have actually invited a person who is not a British National to come and join in within the UK community?
> How many have opened their doors and their hearts to helping any foreigner integrate and join in with the things you do, the food you eat and the activities you participate in?
> I'm not talking about people you know, who have been neighbours for years, or people whose children attend your school (although that might be pertinent....)
> 
> ...


I haven't because I am not sociable and wouldn't invite English people in if I didn't know them well or they were not neighbours. When we were in Tunisia once on holiday, a young man we met invited us to his parents house for the evening. We thought that was nice, but nobody spoke English, though we did get buy on French, very badly. The men all went into one room, dragging my husband along, whilst the women all sat in another room sewing. Just like medieval times. I could not wait to get out.

We have nothing in common, even when they do speak the same language we have nothing to talk about and if you invited a moslem woman into your home she would have to go ask her husband's permission, which would make me want to shake her. Oh, and she wouldn't come anyway, because they either think dogs are unclean or they are afraid of them.

No I don't want to take part in any integration scheme, thanks very much. I would far rather they went and lived with other moslems, like the English do in Spain (so I am told) and left us in peace.

I know someone is going to scream racist at me, but there it is. I have always thought of racism as feeling superior because of skin colour or religion or culture. I am not superior; I am different and I want to stay that way.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> I'm just letting you know as you state that your husband is German and you stated about the bnp being luke the Nazi party. Not ALL Germans think that. .


I didn't say they did - I was speaking specifically about my husband's family (and I'm talking about his extended family in Germany as well as the members of his family who live here). The ones in this country are extremely worried about the rise of the BNP, and have drawn many parallels between them and the way the Nazi party began.



bellathemog said:


> I find it quite funny that when the BNP are spoken about that in nearly all cases ( and this does NOT include this thread ) the members do get called Nazis and racists, it's wrong.


If you are a member of a party that supports racism, you have to accept that people will think you agree with racism - just as if you were a member of the Countryside Alliance, people would expect that you supported fox-hunting.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Nah its fact, why did combat18 start out as bodyguards for them? There are 1000s of articles on the internet and else where writen and produced by the BNP which are infact racist.
> 
> Why have a large percentage of BNP leaders past and present have previous rascist convictions going back to Tony Lecomber and John Tindal


I agree! BNP are a racist party, I would vote the Monster Raving Looney Party before I would ever vote for them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone with any doubts about the BNP and any nazi/racist links research these things:

Nick Griffins Appearance at the American Renaissance convention 2002 annd 2006. They are a far right US based publication that supports the notion of the biological superiority of white people

Nick Griffins links with David duke, Former KKK bigwig

BNP associations with the National Alliance, US Nazi Group

BNP support of germany NDP - who rever hitler and deny the holocaust

BNP appearance at the European national front in 2007.

Also BNP ideas regarding Jewish conspiracy (griffins leaflet "who are the mind benders"), the denial of the holocaust, disapproval of mixed race relationship and "diluting the white race"



If you still think they are not a racist group then fair enough. Personally I do, and I think they are very clever at their marketing ploy.

Sadly they thrive in times of political ambiguity with regards to the voters.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Nah its fact, why did combat18 start out as bodyguards for them? There are 1000s of articles on the internet and else where writen and produced by the BNP which are infact racist.
> 
> Why have a large percentage of BNP leaders past and present have previous rascist convictions going back to Tony Lecomber and John Tindal


Lol

I'll say this one more time as it's getting rather boring

not all BNP supporters/members are what you keep going them RACISTS

I'll ask you a honest question

if you see a man say in his 40's clean shaven wearing jeans t shirt pushing his child in a pushchair with his wife and you were following him and noticed his t shirt which said
keep britian British would you think he was a racist BNP supporter?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Nah its fact, why did combat18 start out as bodyguards for them? There are 1000s of articles on the internet and else where writen and produced by the BNP which are infact racist.
> 
> Why have a large percentage of BNP leaders past and present have previous rascist convictions going back to Tony Lecomber and John Tindal


I have to agree, they are racist in the worst possible way. They are just the renamed National Front, who everybody realised were nazis in disguise. They don't just want to keep Britain British, they want to keep Britain white, which is not something any sensible person could agree with.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry I haven't read all the posts as they're probably the same as usual but....did someone say the BNP aren't racist????! :lol::lol:


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> I didn't say they did - I was speaking specifically about my husband's family (and I'm talking about his extended family in Germany as well as the members of his family who live here). The ones in this country are extremely worried about the rise of the BNP, and have drawn many parallels between them and the way the Nazi party began.
> 
> If you are a member of a party that supports racism, you have to accept that people will think you agree with racism - just as if you were a member of the Countryside Alliance, people would expect that you supported fox-hunting.


So what has the BNP got to do with the countryside alliance then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> Lol
> 
> I'll say this one more time as it's getting rather boring
> 
> ...


I dont think all supporters are racists, possibly ill informed....but the BNP (party leaders and active members) at their heart ARE racist.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Or that the teachers are too busy trying to discipline the unruly english pupils who seem to think they can do what the f**k they want


Here, here! Haven't read the whole thread I would actually have to get very angry indeed if I did, I imagine from the way it started. BUT I am a teacher, there are few or no English as a Second Language students in my school and I still don't have time to teach the little darlings anything because the little darlings have other ideas.

Blaming ESL kids for lack of time for teachers' is, frankly, rediculous. There are far larger problems in education, like trying to teach British born children how to read and write in their own language for one!

The BNP are ignorant, racist and totally ...actually don't get me started I have to go to sleep in order to be awake enough to spend the day trying to undo the damage to public intelligence generated by the Daily Mail and its ilk, I haven't got time.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> So what has the BNP got to do with the countryside alliance then?


Oh for goodness' sake - I didn't say it had! Read the post properly.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> Lol
> 
> I'll say this one more time as it's getting rather boring
> 
> ...


And as I said before  a large percentage of bnp LEADERS are racist and thats a fact

so why would people follow a racist leader?
I cant understand why anyone would support a party with such a past.

*and to answer the question
If I saw someone wearing a t shirt relating to the BNP I would probably assume they were poorly informed on the parties history and maybe should do some more research*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The BNP are racist. It's not an opinion it's fact. They say the KKK who just in case you didn't know lynched black people were just misunderstood and support them. They have strong links to neo-nazis (I really really hope you know what the Nazis did). They want Britain for the white British they only allowed non-whites into the party because they were ordered to.


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Oh for goodness' sake - I didn't say it had! Read the post properly.


 I read it fine thank you

sorry but I gotta sleep!

I gotta drive my Nazi car with it's BNP sticker on the rear window
to work tomorrow


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Savahl said:


> I dont think all supporters are racists, possibly ill informed....but the BNP (party leaders and active members) at their heart ARE racist.


Good Post ran out of rep so will rep when I can


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> It is usually retired English people who go live in Spain, and yes they do tend to buy their houses where there are other English families, same as the Germans do when they go live there. The immigrants to this country spread themselves around and try to tell us how to run our schools, and an awful lot of them, especially the women, don't even bother to try to learn English.
> 
> English people living in Spain do not go along and try to get the Spanish to change their cultures to accommodate them, do they? We are more or less the same culture, so it is not a big conflict, though I am sure the Spanish wish there were not so many retired English and Germans in their country. But at least they can support themselves.
> 
> ...


Until they get sick and can't afford healthcare in whatever country they have moved too! Soon come back to Britain then, don't they and expect the god old NHS to pick up the tab despite not paying tax for years in this country...That's not right surely?


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> And as I said before  a large percentage of bnp LEADERS are racist and thats a fact
> 
> so why would people follow a racist leader?
> I cant understand why anyone would support a party with such a past.
> ...


No read the question again

the t shirt only had those words on it no BNP wording/brand was on it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Here, here! Haven't read the whole thread I would actually have to get very angry indeed if I did, I imagine from the way it started. *BUT I am a teacher, there are few or no English as a Second Language students in my school and I still don't have time to teach the little darlings anything because the little darlings have other ideas.*
> Blaming ESL kids for lack of time for teachers' is, frankly, rediculous. There are far larger problems in education, like trying to teach British born children how to read and write in their own language for one!
> 
> The BNP are ignorant, racist and totally ...actually don't get me started I have to go to sleep in order to be awake enough to spend the day trying to undo the damage to public intelligence generated by the Daily Mail and its ilk, I haven't got time.


I would be terrified faced with a classfull of children, but I would have thought that the immigrant children were probably better behaved. It is part of their culture to respect their elders, as it used to be part of ours.

When I was at school, if I came home complaining that a teacher had told me off my mum would probably have said I must have deserved it. And she wasn't any teacher supporter particularly, just the way it was. At home you did as your parents directed, at school you did as the teachers directed, but today the parents complain and shout abuse if you so much as chastise their perfect little child for anything, because their child can do no wrong.

I am surprised we have any teachers left; they must all be masochists. But your job would be a lot easier if other cultures had their own schools, wouldn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Savahl said:


> Anyone with any doubts about the BNP and any nazi/racist links research these things:
> 
> Nick Griffins Appearance at the American Renaissance convention 2002 annd 2006. They are a far right US based publication that supports the notion of the biological superiority of white people
> 
> ...


Night Bella.

Pleas google the above tomorrow sometime, hopefully you will lose the sticker.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> I read it fine thank you
> 
> sorry but I gotta sleep!
> 
> ...


Nice to have a conversation with such a lovely _mature_ individual :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

we can all do sacasm lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I remember a similar thread last year bout the BNP and I looked on their website it was pretty horrifying .........I have gone on it tonight and its completely different !! they are soooo GOOD at glossing over things and making it look like they are not racist but when u actually read their policies not jsut the front covers its there!! deep ingrained and I find it sickening!!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> I read it fine thank you


So why post asking what the BNP had to do with the Countryside Alliance then?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> No read the question again
> 
> the t shirt only had those words on it no BNP wording/brand was on it.


And as I said if its a BNP related slogan I stand by what I said


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Nice to have a conversation with such a lovely _mature_ individual :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> we can all do sacasm lol


It was a joke!

Get over it FFS


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They want to get elected so they'll say anything to sound liberal. Look at how they suddenly started saying they wouldn't throw foreigners out if they were already here. Very quick change of policy


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I remember a similar thread last year bout the BNP and I looked on their website it was pretty horrifying .........I have gone on it tonight and its completely different !! they are soooo GOOD at glossing over things and making it look like they are not racist but when u actually read their policies not jsut the front covers its there!! deep ingrained and I find it sickening!!!!


We have watched quite a few documentory on the BNP. Its horrible and to scary people believe that they arent racist


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Until they get sick and can't afford healthcare in whatever country they have moved too! Soon come back to Britain then, don't they and expect the god old NHS to pick up the tab despite not paying tax for years in this country...That's not right surely?


Possibly not, but it is a lot more right than people moving here and claiming free health care when they have never in their lives paid a penny toward it. Most English people who move abroad make sure they have private health care schemes for whatever country they move to, and they can still claim their British pensions if they live in a European country.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> It was a joke!
> 
> Get over it FFS


Yeah so was what I said

FFS


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I remember a similar thread last year bout the BNP and I looked on their website it was pretty horrifying .........I have gone on it tonight and its completely different !! they are soooo GOOD at glossing over things and making it look like they are not racist but when u actually read their policies not jsut the front covers its there!! deep ingrained and I find it sickening!!!!


I agree - and it's very, very scary. When it's hidden like this, it gets people aligned with their cause who wouldn't touch them with a bargepole if they were honest and up front about their policies. This is what my husband's relations were worried about - people are fooled into thinking they are reasonable, or that they can ignore the racism part because they agree with the reasonable sounding parts, and so the party gains more and more power until it's an unstoppable force - and *that's *when they show their true colours. That's what happened in Germany, and that's what my husband's relations who lived through it happening in Germany can see happening here, now.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I would be terrified faced with a classfull of children, but I would have thought that the immigrant children were probably better behaved. It is part of their culture to respect their elders, as it used to be part of ours.
> 
> When I was at school, if I came home complaining that a teacher had told me off my mum would probably have said I must have deserved it. And she wasn't any teacher supporter particularly, just the way it was. At home you did as your parents directed, at school you did as the teachers directed, but today the parents complain and shout abuse if you so much as chastise their perfect little child for anything, because their child can do no wrong.
> 
> I am surprised we have any teachers left; they must all be masochists. But your job would be a lot easier if other cultures had their own schools, wouldn't it?


The vast majority of parents are still supportive, but you do get the odd one. The worst are the apathetic, the one's who don't really care what the kids are getting up to at school either for good or bad.

In terms of schools for other cultures, easy and The Right Thing don't always go hand in hand. Separate school for naughty boys, SEN children and other "difficult" minorities would make things easier - but we would be robbing children of a vital part of their education - learning to rub alongside EVERYONE in society. I do think a touch more effort could be put into integrating ESL children more easily... e.g. English crash courses to get a minimum standard before entering mainstream school (they just tend to get chucked in and expected to cope at the moment). However to seperate children culturally completely would be a loss to all concerned.

I imagine BEING an ESL child is a lot more difficult and stressful than trying to teach them.

Anyway, I'm not here - I'm in bed.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Possibly not, but it is a lot more right than people moving here and claiming free health care when they have never in their lives paid a penny toward it. Most English people who move abroad make sure they have private health care schemes for whatever country they move to, and they can still claim their British pensions if they live in a European country.


Well I don't think there's any difference. They decide to leave the country and be an ex pat, so leave the country and be one. Just trying to make the point that, no matter who and where people are from some will always try and screw the system.

Not saying immigrants have the right to claim what they can, but at least most try and integrate themselves into a working society, more often than not it's bureaucracy in this country that's offensive not the immigrants.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> I would be terrified faced with a classfull of children, but I would have thought that the immigrant children were probably better behaved. It is part of their culture to respect their elders, as it used to be part of ours.
> 
> When I was at school, if I came home complaining that a teacher had told me off my mum would probably have said I must have deserved it. And she wasn't any teacher supporter particularly, just the way it was. At home you did as your parents directed, at school you did as the teachers directed, but today the parents complain and shout abuse if you so much as chastise their perfect little child for anything, because their child can do no wrong.
> 
> I am surprised we have any teachers left; they must all be masochists. But your job would be a lot easier if other cultures had their own schools, wouldn't it?


Im just amazed at this  WHY??? do we become an Apartaied Britain then?? do we regress back 100's of years where Black people were not allowed to walk on the same side of the street as a white person??

I for one want my future child to embrace ALL cultures and not feel that they are superior I want them to ACCEPT others for what they are NOT for the culture or colour of their skin! I want them to have an array of different ethicity of friends that can broaden their thinking! I think life would be bloody awful if we were all put in compartments and told to stay there


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> I agree - and it's very, very scary. When it's hidden like this, it gets people aligned with their cause who wouldn't touch them with a bargepole if they were honest and up front about their policies. This is what my husband's relations were worried about - people are fooled into thinking they are reasonable, or that they can ignore the racism part because they agree with the reasonable sounding parts, and so the party gains more and more power until it's an unstoppable force - and *that's *when they show their true colours. That's what happened in Germany, and that's what my husband's relations who lived through it happening in Germany can see happening here, now.


I agree with them. It's worrying to see but it's what happens in a crisis. Hitler had no power in 1929, Wall Street Crash happened in 1929, he came to power in 1933. People always turn to extremists who seem to have answers or at least scape goats generally minority groups.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> We have watched quite a few documentory on the BNP. Its horrible and to scary people believe that they arent racist


I have too Claire and they are engraved in my memory!! which is why im so passionate about this 

this is the BNP policies in 2001 yes its 9years ago BUT these policies go way back to when they were first formed - there is NO WAY IMO that they have radically changed such deeply ingrained views in 9 years!

ccording to the BNP 2001 general election manifesto, native Britons, who they claim can only be white, would be given priority in the job market. Non-whites would instantly become second class citizens in Britain.

Any black person who commits a crime would also be thrown out of the country, even those who were born here.

Mixed race relationships would be outlawed.

Privately, the BNP leaders have continued to air their real political views. All black people will be repatriated, even if they were born here, BNP leader Nick Griffin told Wales on Sunday in 1996. We must preserve the white race, because it has been responsible for all the good things in civilisation.

According to party number two, Tony Lecomber, the preservation of the white race can be done through a racial eugenic programme.

The BNP supported ethnic cleansing in the Kosovan crisis. The Serbs real crime isnt the harshness with which they have expelled so many of the Albanian Muslims who having become the majority in the Kosovan heart of Serbia by a mixture of immigration, a high birth rate, and low level ethnic cleansing of the native Serbs No! The real crime in the eyes of the powerful advocates of a multi-racial New World Order is for any people to demand the right to preserve their own identity and freedom.

The BNP says they have no truck with race hate. Another outrageous lie. The jokes, caricatures, cartoons and articles depict black people as stupid, criminally minded and ugly. Time and again, BNP publications talk about the genetic superiority of the white race.

Several BNP members have put this racism into practice:

Former National Organiser Richard Edmonds was convicted for his part in a vicious bottle attack on a mixed race couple in a pub in East London 1993

BNP supporter Stuart Kerr was sentenced to 12 years imprisonment for firebombing an Asian shop in Chichester, Sussex

BNP leader Nick Griffin was convicted of incitement to racial hatred in April 1998

London nail bomber: David Copeland The BNP organiser for Waltham Forest, Alan Gould, was convicted of racially abusing people in a pub in 2000

Former BNP member David Copeland was sentenced to six life sentences after planting bombs in London. He wanted to start a race war.

On other occasions, the BNP has glorified racist attacks. In 1991, the BNP newspaper gloated after several BNP supporters stabbed an African immigrant at London Bridge station. The victim had his kidney surgically removed, the paper boasted. In the same year, the BNP leadership whipped up a racist riot in Bermondsey, London, and led an attack on an anti-racist meeting that was protesting against the BNP headquaters in Welling. Thirteen people needed hospital treatment.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Im just amazed at this  WHY??? do we become an Apartaied Britain then?? do we regress back 100's of years where Black people were not allowed to walk on the same side of the street as a white person??
> 
> I for one want my future child to embrace ALL cultures and not feel that they are superior I want them to ACCEPT others for what they are NOT for the culture or colour of their skin! I want them to have an array of different ethicity of friends that can broaden their thinking! I think life would be bloody awful if we were all put in compartments and told to stay there


As I have said many times on this thread, I do not feel superior to other cultures and I don't think it is right that anyone should. The fact remains that if they want their children to follow a certain culture or religion, they should have their own schools, like the Catholic Church do. Then we could get back to teaching our own values in our own schools, and not have to be told we can't have a nativity play because it might upset the moslems!

Neither am I saying they should not have equal rights to English people if they live here. The idea of segregation has always been abhorrent, because it was racist. In South Africa they declared that it was just keeping races apart, but that was a cover up as the white people had the best jobs and the best living conditions. Black people were usually servants and lived in slums. Nobody wants that. Nobody objects to sharing their bus seat with an immigrant or being in the next hospital bed. I just object to having their cultures and religions overshadowing our own.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> As I have said many times on this thread, I do not feel superior to other cultures and I don't think it is right that anyone should. The fact remains that if they want their children to follow a certain culture or religion, they should have their own schools, like the Catholic Church do. Then we could get back to teaching our own values in our own schools, and not have to be told we can't have a nativity play because it might upset the moslems!
> 
> Neither am I saying they should not have equal rights to English people if they live here. The idea of segregation has always been abhorrent, because it was racist. In South Africa they declared that it was just keeping races apart, but that was a cover up as the white people had the best jobs and the best living conditions. Black people were usually servants and lived in slums. Nobody wants that. Nobody objects to sharing their bus seat with an immigrant or being in the next hospital bed. I just object to having their cultures and religions overshadowing our own.


Valid points you make there - yes I agree that All cultures should be allowed to be celebrated and I think if you asked many Muslims or Seeks or any other culture or religious person they would agree!! its not THEM that dont allow it so why do we take it out on them?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I agree - and it's very, very scary. When it's hidden like this, it gets people aligned with their cause who wouldn't touch them with a bargepole if they were honest and up front about their policies. This is what my husband's relations were worried about - people are fooled into thinking they are reasonable, or that they can ignore the racism part because they agree with the reasonable sounding parts, and so the party gains more and more power until it's an unstoppable force - and *that's *when they show their true colours. That's what happened in Germany, and that's what my husband's relations who lived through it happening in Germany can see happening here, now.


Damn I wish I had rep to give out but I will when I do lol - this is very true! they have used a problem like immigrants into the country to get people to join and then when its big enough BAM!! makes me shudder to even think about it


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I have too Claire and they are engraved in my memory!! which is why im so passionate about this
> 
> this is the BNP policies in 2001 yes its 9years ago BUT these policies go way back to when they were first formed - there is NO WAY IMO that they have radically changed such deeply ingrained views in 9 years!
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one Suzy. How can anyone can read all this and not draw parallels with the Nazis? How anyone can be a member of a party like this? How anyone can ignore all this and vote for the BNP because they are annoyed that we have too many immigrants? It is beyond me.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> As I have said many times on this thread, I do not feel superior to other cultures and I don't think it is right that anyone should. The fact remains that if they want their children to follow a certain culture or religion, they should have their own schools, like the Catholic Church do. Then we could get back to teaching our own values in our own schools, and not have to be told we can't have a nativity play because it might upset the moslems!
> 
> Neither am I saying they should not have equal rights to English people if they live here. The idea of segregation has always been abhorrent, because it was racist. In South Africa they declared that it was just keeping races apart, but that was a cover up as the white people had the best jobs and the best living conditions. Black people were usually servants and lived in slums. Nobody wants that. Nobody objects to sharing their bus seat with an immigrant or being in the next hospital bed. I just object to having their cultures and religions overshadowing our own.


I've said this before. I know Muslims, Jehovah's Witnesses that don't celebrate Christmas etc, Jews, Hindus. Not one of them objects to Christmas. When I lived in uni dorms there were 4 muslim girls there. They invited us to come celebrate Aed with them which we did and they celebrated Christmas with us. It's not them that get offended it's either majority white Christian councils getting offended on their behalf or an extremist minority


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

The issue is not whether a particular ethnic group comes to the UK and:

takes all the jobs/takes all the benefit/build their own churches/introduces a new religion etc...

this is about diverting our attention from the real problem, the distribution of wealth. We do nothing about the fact that the system runs by the banks (capitalism) was almost responsible for the collapse of our society and that we are now paying for the mistakes of the wealthy and greedy (having already paid for those mistakes once)... yet we get angry about Polish plumbers and ethnically based play groups.

This is the basis of fascism - to take the anger we all feel about the way we've been treated and the fact we have to struggle whilst those who caused the problem continue to pay themselves vast sums of (our) money.. and target, Jews, Muslims, Gypsies (insert minority group here).

Look for the real problem and past the lies the right will sell you (and I mean sell).


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Got to go to bed - work tomorrow  Night night all - I'll catch up tomorrow night xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I'm with you on this one Suzy. How can anyone can read all this and not draw parallels with the Nazis? How anyone can be a member of a party like this? How anyone can ignore all this and vote for the BNP because they are annoyed that we have too many immigrants? It is beyond me.


Me too !


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Got to go to bed - work tomorrow  Night night all - I'll catch up tomorrow night xx


Nite nite


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Me too !


Me 3, However im not in work first thing, I am only doing 2pm till 4pm LOL how lazy am I


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> The issue is not whether a particular ethnic group comes to the UK and:
> 
> takes all the jobs/takes all the benefit/build their own churches/introduces a new religion etc...
> 
> ...


Excellent points


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> The issue is not whether a particular ethnic group comes to the UK and:
> 
> takes all the jobs/takes all the benefit/build their own churches/introduces a new religion etc...
> 
> ...


Excellent post I totally agree


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Me 3, However im not in work first thing, I am only doing 2pm till 4pm LOL how lazy am I


LOL im not at work at all:scared: lol  xx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL im not at work at all:scared: lol  xx


OH yeah, have a nice day off, u deserve it. :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> OH yeah, have a nice day off, u deserve it. :thumbup:


Thanks!:thumbup: have fun at work


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm meant to be working tomorrow but sick so can stay on here as long


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm meant to be working tomorrow but sick so can stay on here as long


Hope u feel better soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

*Banned from playgroup for being British!*

I dont get it, I thought "British" was a term used by anyone with a "British" passport be that English,Welsh,Scotish Pakistani, Indian or whatever :confused1:

Do they mean banned for being white I wonder


----------



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Taxpayer funded!
> Making Links - St Neots, Cambridgeshire
> 
> spect they'll be some clause somewhere allowing them to get away with this!


Totally racist. Make an official complaint to the police etc. Also the BNP leader admires Hitler and thinks rape is acceptable. EDL maybe, as I've seen an unedited vid showing that in one of the violent clashes between them and the UAF, the UAF started it. Doesn't surprise me as the UAF are actually fascists despite their name.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I havent read the whole thread (cant even find the article) but do you not class yourself as brittish? We do like in the United Kingdom afterall:confused1:


I am English....living in a United Kingdom... appreciating the diversity a multi cultural society offers. But there are extremists and we have to defend ourselves from them. Whether they are blue, pink, black, white or purple with three heads, born here or not IMVHO

I am not racist in any way what so ever. I am as proud of my culture and heritage as any one else and I should be allowed to say so..


----------



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

Just noticed someone put 'Muslim' along with a load of races. Islam is not a race. Also read in the metro a teenager is being done for incitement to RACIAL hatred for burning a Qur'an. If I was the lawyer, I'd move to have the case dismissed on the grounds that the act was against a specific RELIGION and had nothing to do with race.


----------



## The Dog Woman (Jan 7, 2011)

bellathemog said:


> It was a joke!
> 
> Get over it FFS


In poor taste. Simply because it was a joke, it doesn't make you funny.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Just been reading back the last few pages, are people forgetting there is fault on both sides or is it only white/british people who are at fault as some seem to allege?

Has everyone forgotten the posters placed everywhere about the evils of Christmas

Islamic group launches poster campaign against Christmas | Siasat

or the b******s who screamed "rapists" and babykillers" at our returning soldiers

Muslim protest arrests over Army homecoming - Times Online

or the morons who burned poppy wreaths on Rememberance day?

THERE IS FAULT ON BOTH SIDES, NOT JUST THE BNP ETC BUT FUNNY HOW NO ONE POINTED IT OUT


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

To whom it may concern,

If your going to talk about me so I can't defend my actions on your VM wall then grow some! And say what you feel and post it on here. 


For your info I never said I was a member of the BNP I said I support SOME of of their views like I also said I do of other parties. 

Thanks but no I'm not a racist as you kindly put it, just because I was saying my view on an open forum does not make me a racist. 

If you would luke to PM me I'll tell you why I'm strongly not one!

But I'm not airing my private life on here just to cover my back on your view of me. 

I won't be returning to this thread but hey next time just be an adult and talk to me direct if your that interested in my views.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> If your going to talk about me so I can't defend my actions on your VM wall then grow some! And say what you feel and post it on here.
> 
> ...


I am not a member of the BNP and do not agree with anything they stand for. They did promise to change the way that council housing works, which I would have supported as I have experience of this with a family member. If though the changes meant that non white people would not be given council housing, then I would not agree with the housing policy changes.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> I'm with you on this one Suzy. How can anyone can read all this and not draw parallels with the Nazis? How anyone can be a member of a party like this? How anyone can ignore all this and vote for the BNP because they are annoyed that we have too many immigrants? It is beyond me.


I agree, it is very scary, which is why they will never get very far.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bellathemog said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> If your going to talk about me so I can't defend my actions on your VM wall then grow some! And say what you feel and post it on here.
> 
> ...


What's a VM wall?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

nutmeg said:


> I am not a member of the BNP and do not agree with anything they stand for. They did promise to change the way that council housing works, which I would have supported as I have experience of this with a family member. If though the changes meant that non white people would not be given council housing, then I would not agree with the housing policy changes.


You don't want anyone who isn't white to get a council house????? But you're not racist right?!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

ok , just my opinion , but you'd have to be either very stupid or in a lot of denial not to see the historical similarities between the Nazi rise to power and the way things are going for the BNP now


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> You don't want anyone who isn't white to get a council house????? But you're not racist right?!!


Nobody is talking about white or black or dark skinned; it is a question of immigrants getting council and housing association houses, whilst the English people who need them are shoved at the bottom of the list. Skin colour does not enter the equation.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> You don't want anyone who isn't white to get a council house????? But you're not racist right?!!


i think you read his post wrong have another read through it


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I live near Luton and went to welcome the troops back last year,lads that had done nothing wrong just there jobs some of the placards being held up were truly awful and I wont repeat what was on them about the troops and us in general I know this was a minority of people but a very large minority


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> i think you read his post wrong have another read through it


I have. Nutmeg was saying they would NOT agree with a housing policy which excluded non-whites.



nutmeg said:


> I am not a member of the BNP and do not agree with anything they stand for. They did promise to change the way that council housing works, which I would have supported as I have experience of this with a family member. If though the changes meant that non white people would not be given council housing, then I would not agree with the housing policy changes.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


newfiesmum said:



What's a VM wall?

Click to expand...

VM= visitors message wall.


newfiesmum said:



Nobody is talking about white or black or dark skinned; it is a question of immigrants getting council and housing association houses, whilst the English people who need them are shoved at the bottom of the list. Skin colour does not enter the equation.

Click to expand...

Totaly agree with you.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Nobody is talking about white or black or dark skinned; it is a question of immigrants getting council and housing association houses, whilst the English people who need them are shoved at the bottom of the list. Skin colour does not enter the equation.


I sort of agree with this. Whoever needs it the most should be at the top of the list not just because they're immigrants


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> i think you read his post wrong have another read through it


OOOps, apologies Nutmeg!! That will teach me to comment beofre I have woken up properly


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> OOOps, apologies Nutmeg!! That will teach me to comment beofre I have woken up properly


:lol: i must admit i had to read through it twice:thumbup:


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Apologies, maybe I should have worded it in a clearer way so that there were no mistakes in what I meant.

The word non whites was used due to something I had read earlier in this thread.

Maybe I should also wait until I have woken up properly before posting

Btw I am female not a he:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

nutmeg said:


> Apologies, maybe I should have worded it in a clearer way so that there were no mistakes in what I meant.
> 
> The word non whites was used due to something I had read earlier in this thread.
> 
> ...


oops sorry


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

nutmeg said:


> Apologies, maybe I should have worded it in a clearer way so that there were no mistakes in what I meant.
> 
> The word non whites was used due to something I had read earlier in this thread.
> 
> ...


LOL, No, I think it's a case of me not jumping in all guns blazing (again!) & not reading what is actually written 

Lesson learned ....


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol, we all make mistakes, dont worry:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

The Dog Woman said:


> We have a huge problem in this country, regarding Race.
> 
> On the one hand, we have the Liberal-Minded, who feel that "the world from space has no visible frontiers, the world is becoming a smaller place, anyone born in a country should be considered a national of that country, and that if we trace all our ancestries we will find anomalies.."
> 
> ...


reppy doodle doo 
FANTASTIC POST :thumbsup:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> reppy doodle doo
> FANTASTIC POST :thumbsup:


Agreed. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

I had this email sent to me...one of them "please pass on" emails...of course i didn;t I wimped out through the fear of being labelled racist a very overused word bandied around almost like the term aggressive dog 

"I'm 63 and I'm Tired"
By Robert A. Hall

I'm 63. Except for one semester in college when jobs were scarce and a six-month period when I was between jobs, but job-hunting every day, I've worked, hard, since I was 18. Despite some health challenges, I still put in 50-hour weeks, and haven't called in sick in seven or eight years. I make a good salary, but I didn't inherit my job or my income, and I worked to get where I am. Given the economy, there's no retirement in sight, and I'm tired. Very tired.

I'm tired of being told that I have to "spread the wealth" to people who don't have my work ethic. I'm tired of being told the government will take the money I earned, by force if necessary, and give it to people too lazy to earn it.

I'm tired of being told that Islam is a "Religion of Peace," when every day I can read dozens of stories of Muslim men killing their sisters, wives and daughters for their family "honor"; of Muslims rioting over some slight offense; of Muslims murdering Christian and Jews because they aren't "believers"; of Muslims burning schools for girls; of Muslims stoning teenage rape victims to death for "adultery".

I'm tired of being told that out of "tolerance for other cultures" we must let Saudi Arabia use our oil money to fund mosques and mandrassa Islamic schools to preach hate in America and Canada , while no American nor Canadian group is allowed to fund a church, synagogue or religious school in Saudi Arabia to teach love and tolerance.

I'm tired of being told I must lower my living standard to fight global warming, which no one is allowed to debate.

I'm tired of being told that drug addicts have a disease, and I must help support and treat them, and pay for the damage they do. Did a giant germ rush out of a dark alley, grab them, and stuff white powder up their noses while they tried to fight it off?

I'm tired of hearing wealthy athletes, entertainers and politicians of both parties talking about innocent mistakes, stupid mistakes or youthful mistakes, when we all know they think their only mistake was getting caught. I'm tired of people with a sense of entitlement, rich or poor.

I'm real tired of people who don't take responsibility for their lives and actions. I'm tired of hearing them blame the government, or discrimination or big-whatever for their problems.

Yes, I'm damn tired. But I'm also glad to be 63. Because, mostly, I'm not going to have to see the world these people are making. I'm just sorry for my granddaughter.

Robert A. Hall is a Marine Vietnam veteran who served five terms in the Massachusetts State Senate.

There is no way this will be widely publicized, unless each of us sends it on!
This is your chance to make a difference.

" I'm 63 and I'm tired.

I don't agree with it and have taken out one paragraph as felt it needed to be edited for forum viewing but the bit that go me was this *Yes, I'm damn tired. But I'm also glad to be 63. Because, mostly, I'm not going to have to see the world these people are making. I'm just sorry for my granddaughter. *

i had a debate with a firefighter who said that to have children in todays time is cruel as the way our world is going they will have a crap life. There will be a world war, we will lose...he said we should be afraid but it doesnt affect me or him, it will be our children and grandchildren who will suffer.

I have no time for any scrounger, I have no time for any drug dealer, thief, villain etc. I am not racist but if needs must then I will vote for the party who will give my family the best future...when I have kids I will have a duty of care and will vote with my heart and my head NOT for peer pressure or through fear of being labelled. Voting is free choice and the further down the pan our country goes the stronger certain parties get....it is therefore the duty of our current government to open their ears, shut their mouths and do the right thing!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Ask yourself honestly - what are your opinions of the Respect Party or the UAF?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So I wonder who in 'their' infinate wisdom decided that British!tax payers money should fund such a project!


The same people who wasted millions of pounds and left the country in financial ruin


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Daynna said:


> wow seriously! in my childrens school im not sure how many children a good few hundred i guess and there is 4 children who arent white british. They are a minority in my area atleast. I know the sister school who is slightly bigger (as its 2 primarys joined together) has hardly any different minorities either.


Plymouth (and Cornwall for that) is worlds apart from London. We stayed near Wembley and did not see more than 10 white people in 5 days (well apart from the concert at Wembley  )

It didn't bother me one bit however it made me realise what people talk about when they say places are 'over-run' I taught in Plymouth with no more than 3/4 children in my class with EAL in London my mate has 25 children (EAL) and 2 children with English as a first language. In the whole school there are 7 children in total with english as a first language.

Some parts of UK will never understand how the other lives


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There is one big difference there though! when the Brits go to live in Spain, whether that be in an area either in a more remote 'predominantly spanish area' or the more densly BRIT populated area they do not, nor never have, nor are never likely to EVER get ANY support funded by the Spanish Tax payer! and that really is what this is all about! The brits that go there are self sufficient aka financially stable!! ! always have been - always will be!


Another great post


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Starlite said:


> Just been reading back the last few pages, are people forgetting there is fault on both sides or is it only white/british people who are at fault as some seem to allege?
> 
> Has everyone forgotten the posters placed everywhere about the evils of Christmas
> 
> ...


Bravo great post :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

I have just caught up on this thread and could quite easily take personal offense...

For the record when I go abroad I buy a book to learn the language. When I represented the UK at a European Forum I spent 6 months learning Slovenian.

When I went to Egypt I spent time walking around some of the 'non tourist' areas and YES I covered up all over to be respectful to their way of life :thumbsup: 

I worked friggin hard in school, I work for a living, I pay taxes like generations of my family.

I have never broken the law... if you are going to slag off a political party for being racist at least try not to be racist yourself by generalising a whole race (white british). 

I may be British white trash but darn proud of who I am and what I've achieved :thumbup:

I will always show respect in a foreign country to the 'law of the land' but when in my homeland I will do what I like be it drink alcohol, kiss my hubby (maybe even another woman  ) or wear a vest and mini skirt (although I'd never get away with it with my figure  ) regardless...stuff political correctness!! We do not need to vote for Racist parties we just need to stand up for our rights, grow a pair and not lose our culture :thumbup:

Back to the original post I think it is truly disgusting but positive discrimination is at play in everyday life. Jobs are allowed to ask for certain race/ethnicity/ability, clubs are exclusive although I question whtehr this nursery turning away a local is similar to the BNP turning away non-british??


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I live near Luton and went to welcome the troops back last year,lads that had done nothing wrong just there jobs some of the placards being held up were truly awful and I wont repeat what was on them about the troops and us in general I know this was a minority of people but a very large minority


Thank you for being there.....
my son is in the armed forces....they face a lot of bigotry, not enough respect them. And the pay is sh*t !


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

I hate being interested in threads like these, leaving, coming back and missing about 20 pages :lol:. 

I'll just give my kind of shortened opinion :lol:. I believe this country does let too many immigrants in too easily, but I also don't think it's their fault that they recieve more help than the British public would, that is down to the government! I think the extremists should be sent back to their own country and i'm sure immigrants who are truly trying to fit into our way of life agree. I don't think they should be blamed for all Britain's problems, because most of our problems lie with us alone. I thinks it derogatory to say we are 'overrun' with them. They are human beings, not animals. Alot of them have come from places where I doubt half of us would survive - places that have been torn apart by war and famine. Most of them have come here in a last bid to have a better life for them and their children. I doubt we could imagine what half of them have been through. They then come here and try to keep a little sense of community, keep a sense of who they are around them. To ask someone to forget who they are, forget their religion and its (humane) practises is pretty harsh imo. Imagine it was us? Imagine this country fell to it's knees and we had to immigrate in our thousands. Could we all just start dressing differently? Would we all find it so easy to communicate with the people whos country we had moved to, would we not find them slightly intimidating? Should we judged by the bampots who would also immigrate? The neds, the football thugs, he junkies who would give us all such a bad name? They would be the minority, but sometimes the minority can appear very large. Put yourself in their shoes for a second. I am proud to be British because I think as a whole, we have retained our humanity. Sure we have made some mistakes and we have maybe stretched things a bit far, but we have not turned our back on the world. Pride comes before a fall. 

I won't even start on army, I have family serving in Afghanistan at the moment and they will be the first to say that more than a few of their brothers in arms are worse than the terrorists - drugs, rape, domestic abuse. I'm not gona say no names, but I know someone VERY ranking and their words on how easy it is for people to join the army is that they need disposable people - people that will not be a loss to society. Sad, but true. And as I said I have family and friends serving in Afghanistan right now, and I have the utmost respect for them. But i'm deluded enough to believe it's all whiter than white.


----------



## The Dog Woman (Jan 7, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> reppy doodle doo
> FANTASTIC POST :thumbsup:





Jazzy said:


> Agreed. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you both very much.
I think it's also important to acknowledge that occasionally, we feel torn, because some of the ideas and opinions we hold, _actually conflict._ We perceive two sides of an argument, and agree with some points from each quarter. And it's difficult sometimes, to make our minds up about where our firm opinion actually falls - because we know that nothing is ever completely black and white - if you'll pardon the pun.....!



Fuzzbugs!x said:


> ..
> I'll just give my kind of shortened opinion I believe this country does let too many immigrants in too easily, but I also don't think it's their fault that they recieve more help than the British public would, that is down to the government!


And how does the saying go? "It don't matter who you vote for - the Government always gets in!"

Loads of promises, loads of assurances, loads of Manifesto guarantees - (on _any_ matter, not just immigration!) and look at how many times, and in how many ways they find ways of not coming up with the goods....!



> _ I think the extremists should be sent back to their own country and i'm sure immigrants who are truly trying to fit into our way of life agree._


Ah. Slight problem with this.
if they have no passport - they can't be sent anywhere. Most immigrants coming to this country with ulterior and less-than-honourable motives, immediately throw away any genuine identifying documentation, and are issued with false documentation. You just have to know where to go, or approach the 'right' people. And they have those contacts even before they've got here.....
This false documentation may well get discovered - and the person is guilty of being here under false pretences.
But here's the problem: without the genuine article - they can't be sent back to their own country - if there is no way of verifying which country that is. 
It's illegal (against the Human Rights Bill) to send someone out of the country without any documentary evidence of where they come from, and the receiving country is under no obligation to take responsibility for these people!

Remainder of post, excellent points, and I agree with you!:001_cool:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bellathemog said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> If your going to talk about me so I can't defend my actions on your VM wall then grow some! And say what you feel and post it on here.
> 
> ...


Everything I have to say to you about you and your views on this subject I have said on this thread.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Everything I have to say to you about you and your views on this subject I have said on this thread.


Same here///////////:thumbsup:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Buster's Mummy said:


> The same people who wasted millions of pounds and left the country in financial ruin


I don't think the banking industry has responsibility for playgroups.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Just googled aberdonian and got this Urban Dictionary: aberdonian
> 
> You are not discriminated against just because you are expected to speak english! Do you think an Indian person who works in India in a call center is discriminated against because they HAVE to speak english?
> 
> I understand most scottish people do not want to be associated and governed by an english government hence why they have their own.... But they still take handouts off 'another country' and get free university tuition and so on.


ah yes, the urban dictionary, the well know, well balanced and well researched guide to everything and that's not a prejudiced poke at a scot?

doric is a language not a dialect, as it is spoken by enough folk to make it officially so. it like any other foreign language, should at least be attempted by visitors, it's not unfathomable seeing as it's based on english it's quite easy to understand (unless you meet someone really broad, and then even some aberdonians have trouble understanding them).

i'm a girl so don't shag sheep, or anything else for that matter, shag is a bird not a verb in my vocabulary. I don't drink. also aberdonians have their own sense of humour, which is quite aplty shown in the example, so rather than being derogatory as the author wished (of the excerpt in the dictionary) it merely portrays our humour in all it's glory.

discrimination comes in many forms, not all are obvious. Being TOLD to speak properly IS a form of discrimination, no one would tell someone not from the UK to 'speak properly' or someone from jamaica to lose the lilt they speak english in.

learning the local lingo, just cos it's a country in the uk is very 'british', if i go to ireland i will try to learn some gaelic, if i go to wales i will try and learn some welsh.. yet when people come to scotland they don't bother cos we all speak english... double standards.

but that aside, you've not at all grasped what i was talking about, an indian in a call centre for calls coming from the uK NEEDS to speak english as he is working for an uk company taking calls from uk customers who don't KNOW they are going to speak to someone from india, which has hundreds of dialects how can anyone in the UK know them all, and why should they seeing as they are phoning up about a service provided in their country by a company in their country. totally different situation.

what's the government got to do with what i said? I was talking about the countries in general and how we all perceive each other, nothing to do with the way it is run. I'm sure native welsh and gaelic speakers have had the same problem i have with 'accents' and speaking properly. I speak english with an aberdonian accent, people don't bother to learn how i speak (with al lilt) they just ask me to speak english, even though i already am. It's bloody annoying, if they merely asked me to repeat myself i'd lose the lilt as much as possible, but asking me to speak 'english' is:scared:
btw i've been asked to speak properly and english in scotland! not just in england, my boss is just the most recent one.

what are you on about? take handouts? free education? now you're just mudslinging and being too simplistic with it.

ok, we'll 'pay' for our education if you'll pay for the Oil you take from our waters, which is ~30% of the *uk's* tax income, add whiskey to that and it increases almost exponentially.

you don't see us crowing about the fact we have to pay to study in the rest of the UK. Many scottish students won't be coming to england to study the course they want to any more cos they can't afford it so the english unis won't be getting our money, just like we 'shouldn't be getting yours.
it's not just english students that are affected by the new rise, english universitys are going to find themselves undersubscribed and under funded, and they've not even realised it yet, students from all over the world will NOT come to england to study as the fees will be to high, they will go to scotland instead where the fees haven't changed.

english students don't have to pay for scottish tuition if they have lived here for 3 years, we don't get that same opportunity if we live in england for three years.. bit unfair.

the problem is the tuition fees themselves not who does and doesn't pay them. scots would pay for their tuition like the english do, it's just not how the scottish gov want to do it, (much like many other EU countries do for their own students) and until the scot go decide to change it we'll carry on paying via tax and the £2000 we pay back after our course as we have done for years.
The new english fee structure was an EU decision, not the scots demanding that the english should pay more to go to uni for whatever reason you deign to use to make it the scots fault.

btw if foreign students didn't pay (not just english students who have to pay you know) where would the scottish universities get their funding from for all the non-scots attending their unis? the tax payer?

we may not pay for our education in the way english do but our taxes go to the same places, like i said, i studied in scotland but oh low and behold i live in england.. where my all tax contributions according to you goes straight to scotland to pay for ooh my education.. good, right where it should be going then.

my road tax must also go to scotland to make the roads nice and drivable, cos it's sure as f not going to the roads i drive on down here.

My NI contributions must also be going straight to scotland where free care for the elderly and other such schemes are still up and running.

Tax etc doesn't work like that, i'm afraid it's far more complicated. and in fact, england does NOT pay for scottish tuition, it is funded by existing money already in scotland, it is just utilised differently than what the english gov does with their money.

i hope that clears up any misconceptions you had or answered any questions you had about my post.. as i'm not entirely sure what you were getting at in the first place. other than to decide that i'm not being discriminated against after viewing the brief post of a complete stranger to you.

aye, but dinnae fash yersel, am jis makin a stooshie seen abdy kins at us scots bleeter isnae wirth a bawbee fan poot ginst yon sassenachs massie problems.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

See the system works.

You all blame each other (race, nationality, religion etc) and they continue to rob you blind... it really is the perfect plan and we fall for it every time.

Too busy arguing about inconsequential things and the banks and Government keep sticking their grubby little hands in the till and when we start to realise they shout "extremist" and we all buy The Mail and watch Sky News for the latest!!

Watch the film V for Vendetta... could be classed as a documentary in a few years!

The problem is not the Polish, Muslims, the BNP, Scots, Irish, Welsh, English, French oir evn the Norwegians.... *its the system* that they (the rich, the powerful) control.


----------

